# changes



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:21 Date:042610 Time:085604 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Name: 2*

9645|AIR|110|210|99|1|prv|WA||
9645|AIR| 72.7|923|99|1|prv|EA||110W,210,9645,0
Total channel changes:2


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ah, the Zyrtec "Love The Air" infomercial channel!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:31 Date:042710 Time:154600


Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Name: 1*

14169|WUNMo|110|2571||||WA|WUNMDT4|
*LName:*

7737|WUNM|110|2571|19|79||WA||
14167|WUNM1|110|2571||||WA|WUNKDT3|
14168|WUNM3|110|2571||||WA|WUNKDT5|
14170|WUNM5|110|2571||||WA|WUNKDT2|
Total channel changes:5


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Rumour from SatelliteGuys.com It looks like on May 5th that DYI HD and CI HD will be coming to Dish. Also, DYI HD will be in Dish Latino, as well. 

In other rumours, AMC HD, IFC HD, and We HD looks like their HD versions will come much later, than sooner because of the Rainbow (VOOM)-Dish dispute. As for ESPNU, not in the sort term either. Maybe (this is my guess) by football season.

Finally, Dish has not made any commitment to full time HD Regional Sports Networks. Right now, Big Ten Network is the only full time RSN out there.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

nmetro said:


> Rumour from SatelliteGuys.com It looks like on May 5th that DYI HD and CI HD will be coming to Dish. Also, DYI HD will be in Dish Latino, as well.
> 
> In other rumours, AMC HD, IFC HD, and We HD looks like their HD versions will come much later, than sooner because of the Rainbow (VOOM)-Dish dispute. As for ESPNU, not in the sort term either. Maybe (this is my guess) by football season.
> 
> Finally, Dish has not made any commitment to full time HD Regional Sports Networks. Right now, Big Ten Network is the only full time RSN out there.


DYI will be a nice offer, would love to get FoxMo. Watch that alot more than any of the Rainbow channels. AMC I swear you can't watch it live, 5 min's of show followed by 7 min's of commericals. Dish already as CI HD its on channel 387 and moving to 368.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:06 Date:042810 Time:091644


Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Moved: 1*

555|MOVIE|119|16||||WA||
*Number: 7*

6553|WABGD|129|4316|32|Greenville, MS||WA|WABGDT2|
6554|WMAO|129|4316|25|Greenville, MS||WA||
6532|KMOL|129|4378|17|Victoria, TX||WA||
6533|KVCT|129|4378|19|Victoria, TX||WA||
6572|KNOP|129|4405|2|North Platte, NE||WA||
6573|KIIT|129|4405|11|North Platte, NE||WA|K11tw|
6574|KPNE|129|4405|9|North Platte, NE||WA||
*Name: 7*

7737|WUNK|61.5|1503|25|Greenville/New Bern/Washington, NC||EA||110W,2571,7737,0
14438|KCSD2|110|2493||||WA|KCSDDT2|
7737|WUNK|110|2571|25|Greenville/New Bern/Washington, NC||WA||
14167|WUNK3|110|2571||||WA|WUNKDT3|
14168|WUNK5|110|2571||||WA|WUNKDT5|
14169|WUNKo|110|2571||||WA|WUNMDT4|
14170|WUNK2|110|2571||||WA|WUNKDT2|
*LName:*

1|VOD1|61.5|129||||EA||
1|VOD1|110|221||||WA||
9633|BTV|121|513||||WA||
1|VOD1| 72.7|921||||EA||
*EPG: 10*

4870|TP211|61.5|126||||EA||
4871|TP212|61.5|126||||EA||
4872|TP213|61.5|126||||EA||
4873|TP214|61.5|126||||EA||
4874|TP215|61.5|126||||EA||
4875|TP216|61.5|126||||EA||
4876|TP217|61.5|126||||EA||
4877|TP218|61.5|126||||EA||
4878|TP219|61.5|126||||EA||
*Status: 1*

809|JUS|118.7|729||||WA||
*Avail: 3*

7946|KLCWD|110|2391|46|Lubbock, TX||WA|KLCWDT3|
5273|KTMFD|129|4206|17|Missoula, MT||WA|KTMFDT2|
5254|WBDT|129|4303|26|Dayton, OH||WA||
*Source: 2*

6531|WSHM|77|822|67|Springfield, MA||EA||129W,4378,6532,0
555|MOVIE| 72.7|931||||EA||119W,16,555,0
*Added: 18*

4861|VCT1|61.5|126||||EA||
4862|VCT2|61.5|126||||EA||
4863|VCT3|61.5|126||||EA||
4864|VCT4|61.5|126||||EA||
4865|VCT5|61.5|126||||EA||
4866|VCT6|61.5|126||||EA||
4867|VCT7|61.5|126||||EA||
4868|VCT8|61.5|126||||EA||
14044|KUSD1|110|2493||||WA||
14049|KUSD2|110|2493||||WA||
14222|KUSD3|110|2493||||WA||
14345|KCSD3|110|2493||||WA||
4111|TMP40|129|432||||WA||
4192|TMP41|129|432||||WA||
5346|TMP40|129|432||||WA||
4111|TMP40| 72.7|906||||EA||
4192|TMP41| 72.7|906||||EA||
5346|TMP40| 72.7|906||||EA||
*Deleted: 2*

557|MOVIE|119|16||||WA||
557|MOVIE| 72.7|931||||EA||119W,16,557,0
Total channel changes:54


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Additions are good ... 4111 and 4192 would correspond to 111 DIY and 192 Investigation Discovery.
(5346 being called TMP40 like 4111 would most likely be a DIY remap.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So far no remap data for those channels, perhaps when it come alive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> So far no remap data for those channels, perhaps when it come alive.


That fits the pattern. Fortunately DISH has them on the 4000 series where the numbers make it easier to guess content.

For completeness, 4137 and 4153 also exist as TMP13 and TMP63 ... In SD 137 is QVC and 153 is the Outdoor Channel.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:09 Date:050310 Time:051150


Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Moved: 54*

406|
*FSC+*
|61.5|104||||EA||
472|
*SPORT*
|61.5|104||||EA|SPORT|
577|
*PFC*
|61.5|104||||EA||
651|
*APCLR*
|61.5|104||||EA||
652|
*KBS*
|61.5|104||||EA||
9402|
*HHS*
|61.5|104||||EA||
9405|
*PNTGN*
|61.5|104||||EA|Pentagon Channel|
9406|
*ARTS*
|61.5|104||||EA|ARTS|
9413|
*ALMA*
|61.5|104||||EA||
9418|
*PAEC*
|61.5|104||||EA|PAEC|
9621|
*BTV*
|61.5|104||||EA|BTV3|
9622|
*BTV*
|61.5|104||||EA|BTV4|
9710|
*3ABN*
|61.5|104|||Prv|EA|3ABN|
9902|
*D61.5*
|61.5|104|||FTA|EA||
9996|
*ECC*
|61.5|104||||EA|ECC|
371|
*CTRC*
|61.5|131||||EA||
4100|
*TENIS*
|61.5|131|400|CONUS||EA||61.5W,131,9442,0
4101|
*GOLF*
|61.5|131||||EA||61.5W,131,9473,0
4119|
*BIO*
|61.5|131|119|CONUS||EA||61.5W,131,9443,0
4151|
*VS.*
|61.5|131||||EA||61.5W,131,9466,0
4187|
*HMC*
|61.5|131|187|CONUS||EA||61.5W,131,9444,0
9440|
*MAX-W*
|61.5|131|311|CONUS||EA||
9441|
*5-MAX*
|61.5|131|314|CONUS||EA||
9442|
*TENIS*
|61.5|131|400|CONUS||EA||
9443|
*BIO*
|61.5|131|119|CONUS||EA||
9444|
*HMC*
|61.5|131|187|CONUS||EA||
9466|
*VS.*
|61.5|131|151|CONUS||EA||
9473|
*GOLF*
|61.5|131|401|CONUS||EA||
9580|
_LTD12_
|61.5|131||||EA||
374|
*FTV*
|61.5|110||||EA||
385|
*MGM*
|61.5|110||||EA||
394|
*WFN*
|61.5|110||||EA||
497|
*HUSLR*
|61.5|110||||EA||129W,426,497,0
4208|
*CNBC*
|61.5|110|208|CONUS||EA||61.5W,110,9439,0
4209|
*MSNBC*
|61.5|110|209|CONUS||EA||61.5W,110,9511,0
4214|
*TWC*
|61.5|110|214|CONUS||EA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4215|
*TRV*
|61.5|110|215|CONUS||EA||61.5W,110,9437,0
4271|
*FTV*
|61.5|110|374|CONUS||EA||61.5W,110,374,0
4285|
*MGM*
|61.5|110||||EA||61.5W,110,385,0
4294|
*WFN*
|61.5|110||||EA||61.5W,110,394,0
5304|
*FTV*
|61.5|110||||EA||61.5W,110,374,0
5366|
*TRV*
|61.5|110||||EA||61.5W,110,9437,0
5367|
*TWC*
|61.5|110||||EA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5368|
*CNBC*
|61.5|110||||EA||61.5W,110,9439,0
5369|
*MGM*
|61.5|110||||EA||61.5W,110,385,0
5372|
*WFN*
|61.5|110||||EA||61.5W,110,394,0
5947|
_TP207_
|61.5|110||||EA||
9437|
*TRV*
|61.5|110|215|CONUS||EA||
9438|
*TWC*
|61.5|110|214|CONUS||EA||
9439|
*CNBC*
|61.5|110|208|CONUS||EA||
9479|
*ACMAX*
|61.5|110|313|CONUS||EA||
9511|
*MSNBC*
|61.5|110|209|CONUS||EA||
36849|
_DNL1_
|61.5|110||||EA||
36852|
_DNL11_
|61.5|110||||EA||
*Source: 75*

4473|
*TWC*
|110|2040|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4929|
*TWC*
|110|2040|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4471|
*CNBC*
|110|2053|208|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9439,0
4927|
*CNBC*
|110|2053|208|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9439,0
4337|
*HMC*
|110|2142||||WA||61.5W,131,9444,0
4401|
*HMC*
|110|2142||||WA||61.5W,131,9444,0
5530|
*HMC*
|110|2142|187|CONUS||WA||61.5W,131,9444,0
4301|
*GOLF*
|110|2157||||WA||61.5W,131,9473,0
4365|
*GOLF*
|110|2157||||WA||61.5W,131,9473,0
5528|
*GOLF*
|110|2157|401|CONUS||WA||61.5W,131,9473,0
4300|
*TENIS*
|110|2159||||WA||61.5W,131,9442,0
4309|
*BIO*
|110|2159||||WA||61.5W,131,9443,0
4321|
*VS.*
|110|2159||||WA||61.5W,131,9466,0
4361|
*TENIS*
|110|2159||||WA||61.5W,131,9442,0
4373|
*BIO*
|110|2159||||WA||61.5W,131,9443,0
4385|
*VS.*
|110|2159||||WA||61.5W,131,9466,0
5508|
*TRV*
|110|2159||||WA||61.5W,110,9437,0
5509|
*TWC*
|110|2159||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5517|
*VS.*
|110|2159|151|CONUS||WA||61.5W,131,9466,0
5525|
*BIO*
|110|2159|119|CONUS||WA||61.5W,131,9443,0
5600|
*TENIS*
|110|2159|400|CONUS||WA||61.5W,131,9442,0
4214|
*TWC*
|129|417|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5367|
*TWC*
|129|417||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4285|
*MGM*
|129|419||||WA||61.5W,110,385,0
5369|
*MGM*
|129|419||||WA||61.5W,110,385,0
4294|
*WFN*
|129|422||||WA||61.5W,110,394,0
5372|
*WFN*
|129|422||||WA||61.5W,110,394,0
4271|
*FTV*
|129|424|374|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,374,0
5304|
*FTV*
|129|424||||WA||61.5W,110,374,0
4209|
*MSNBC*
|129|428|209|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9511,0
4215|
*TRV*
|129|428|215|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9437,0
5366|
*TRV*
|129|428||||WA||61.5W,110,9437,0
4100|
*TENIS*
|129|429|400|CONUS||WA||61.5W,131,9442,0
4101|
*GOLF*
|129|429||||WA||61.5W,131,9473,0
4119|
*BIO*
|129|429|119|CONUS||WA||61.5W,131,9443,0
4151|
*VS.*
|129|429||||WA||61.5W,131,9466,0
4187|
*HMC*
|129|429|187|CONUS||WA||61.5W,131,9444,0
4208|
*CNBC*
|129|430|208|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9439,0
5368|
*CNBC*
|129|430||||WA||61.5W,110,9439,0
4345|
*TWC*
|129|4005||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5537|
*TWC*
|129|4005|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4343|
*CNBC*
|129|4010||||WA||61.5W,110,9439,0
5539|
*CNBC*
|129|4010|208|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9439,0
4344|
*MSNBC*
|129|4012||||WA||61.5W,110,9511,0
4346|
*TRV*
|129|4012||||WA||61.5W,110,9437,0
5498|
*MSNBC*
|129|4012|209|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9511,0
5535|
*TRV*
|129|4012|215|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9437,0
5565|
*MAX-W*
|129|4012|311|CONUS||WA||61.5W,131,9440,0
4409|
*TWC*
|129|4102||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5537|
*TWC*
|129|4102|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4408|
*MSNBC*
|129|4106||||WA||61.5W,110,9511,0
4410|
*TRV*
|129|4106||||WA||61.5W,110,9437,0
5498|
*MSNBC*
|129|4106|209|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9511,0
5535|
*TRV*
|129|4106|215|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9437,0
5565|
*MAX-W*
|129|4106|311|CONUS||WA||61.5W,131,9440,0
4407|
*CNBC*
|129|4114||||WA||61.5W,110,9439,0
5539|
*CNBC*
|129|4114|208|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9439,0
*Added: 2*

6813|
_UP4_
|61.5|116||||EA||
6804|
_UP7_
|61.5|132||||EA||
Total channel changes:113


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

These could be very educational if one of you _smarter_ guys were to interpret the tables for us _satellite dummies_.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Henry said:


> These could be very educational if one of you _smarter_ guys were to interpret the tables for us _satellite dummies_.


A number of channels were relocated from failing transponders on the 61.5 satellite this morning. As people may know Echostar 3 is dying. A new Satellite (Echostar 15) is being moved into service at 119 (sometime this July). Most programming on 61.5 has been duplicated on the Eastern Arc satellite (72.7) and many people have been contacted by DISH to repoint their 61.5 dish to the Eastern Arch satellite (72.7) or get a new Dish installed to receive the Eastern Arc satellite (72.7).

It is possible that the old 119 satellite will be sent to the 61.5 location fro legacy purposes. But, all new installations in the eastern part of the country are on the Eastern Arch Satellite (72.7), while in the west, people are on the Western Arc satellite (129). Though, there are some instances where people are receiving programming from 129 in the east and 72.7 in the west, but these cases are rare.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I am wondering if DBStalk and SatelliteGuys can come to some kind of agreement/arrangement on the posting of DISH Network programming, uplink changes. SatelliteGuys provides a forum that is dedicated to uplinks and the reports are more intuitive (no offense is meant by this statement to P Smith for the work he is doing). Yet, this is a duplicate effort on two people part to provide the same information.

Please take a look here:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-uplink-center/

To the moderator, there really needs to be a viable solution here. As many people are unaware of the two existing forums uplink changes. And this is something that needs to be resolved at the DBStalk and SatelliteGuys level to make it easier for folks like us to know what is going on.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:11 Date:050310 Time:094739


Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Name: 2*

9645|ITALY|110|210|99|1|prv|WA||
9645|ITALY| 72.7|923|99|1|prv|EA||110W,210,9645,0
Total channel changes:2

V:12 Date:050310 Time:105506


Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*LiL Pkg: 1/1*

8087|WPXW|119|14|66|198||WA||
Total channel changes:1


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

nmetro said:


> A number of channels were relocated from failing transponders on the 61.5 satellite this morning. As people may know Echostar 3 is dying. A new Satellite (Echostar 15) is being moved into service at 119 (sometime this July). Most programming on 61.5 has been duplicated on the Eastern Arc satellite (72.7) and many people have been contacted by DISH to repoint their 61.5 dish to the Eastern Arch satellite (72.7) or get a new Dish installed to receive the Eastern Arc satellite (72.7).
> 
> It is possible that the old 119 satellite will be sent to the 61.5 location fro legacy purposes. But, all new installations in the eastern part of the country are on the Eastern Arch Satellite (72.7), while in the west, people are on the Western Arc satellite (129). Though, there are some instances where people are receiving programming from 129 in the east and 72.7 in the west, but these cases are rare.


Wow. Thanks! Had no idea E-3 was dying. Your explanation makes P's data that more meaningful. Thanks to both of you.:grin:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> I am wondering if DBStalk and SatelliteGuys can come to some kind of agreement/arrangement on the posting of DISH Network programming, uplink changes. SatelliteGuys provides a forum that is dedicated to uplinks and the reports are more intuitive (no offense is meant by this statement to P Smith for the work he is doing). Yet, this is a duplicate effort on two people part to provide the same information.
> 
> Please take a look here:
> 
> ...


For many years we had the volunteer efforts of John H taking care of the issue ... and SatGuys offering is based on the work he began. Unfortunately John is no longer able to provide the regular reports that he offered since about this time last year.

There are some things in the works but nothing that can be discussed. Personally I prefer the hand checked reports JohnH provided ... but that is a different kind of labor intensive. (You either spend your time working on the automation or fixing the reports.)

I appreciate P Smith's reports ... at least we know something is happening. Those of us (including regular members) who understand can help "translate" as needed.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> [...] Those of us (including regular members) who understand can help "translate" as needed.


That would be all the time for me and, I'm willing to guess, many more of us.

It's a shame to see people like P Smith (and JohnH earlier) waste their talents for the benefit of a minority that actually understand what's happening in these reports. Again, I'd venture to guess that the majority of the membership here does not.

As for me, I've always looked at the follow-up comments from others to gleen some significance from the reports.

So if you really want to deliver a service that puts you ahead of the competition and serves all of your members, maybe you should consider an interpretation to go along with the cryptic reports.

If not, then a bunch of us will draw very little from them.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Henry said:


> That would be all the time for me and, I'm willing to guess, many more of us.
> 
> It's a shame to see people like P Smith (and JohnH earlier) waste their talents for the benefit of a minority that actually understand what's happening in these reports. Again, I'd venture to guess that the majority of the membership here does not.
> 
> ...


It is not that simple. The report above is effectively raw data that comes from a computer program which receives data from satellites when changes are made. The report on SatelliteGuys (link above) was generated by taking the raw data and formatting it into something that was more "reader friendly". If I remember correctly, the report is generated from a software program that does the formatting and uses a database to translate some of the information into readable text. For example, if the ulink report contains WABC (A New York OTA Station), the database has "New York, NT) for the location and "7" for the channel number, in addition, it has channel 7200, the actual non-map down channel number for the SD version of WABC. The report also inserts a "A" if the channels if available, or "NA" fro not available based upon the flag in the datastream. So, this SatelliteGuys report does require some back end maintenance, but it is database driven, which make generating and posting it a rather quick process.

The uplink data was never really meant for consumption for the general DISH Network customer. It was meant fro engineers at the DISH Network Uplink Center in Cheyenne, Wyoming. What was done in the past with the DISH Knowledge Base, and the other reports, was a lot of the ugly reformatting behind the to provide a report that would make sense to the average customer. This was time consuming work. As DISH expanded to more satellites, adding more locals and added HD locals/national networks keeping up with this was next to impossible.

So, having a means to have DBStalk and SatelliteGuys to cooperate on the uplink reports, as I suggested earlier, would eliminate duplication of effort and provide both forums with up to date information. A new forum on the main forum page of DBSTalk which links to the SatelliteGuys Uplink Report page could go a long way to server both groups.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> The uplink data was never really meant for consumption for the general DISH Network customer. It was meant fro engineers at the DISH Network Uplink Center in Cheyenne, Wyoming.


Actually the uplink data is a critical part of making every connected receiver work as part of the DVB-S broadcasting standard. Engineering is the source of the data ... not the target the receivers are the target. We have just been snooping in on that data stream (legally - it is an unencrypted data stream) and, in the past, reporting the results.

There is a lot of data in the stream itself ... without any external database one can tell what channels are on which transponders, the coded type of channel, the mapdown channels and the relationship between local channels. One can also tell what local station will be mapped to the local EPG data hidden in the 14000-15000s. It takes some work to capture and parse the binary data to create a table - and a lot of observation to understand what descriptors do what - but the core data is in the table.

Where the databases comes in is adding titles to channels if desired (some channels have long descriptive names, most do not) and market names relating to the market codes in the files (which seem to change occasionally). Also decoding the descriptor that defines the type of channel (MPEG2 SD, MPEG4 SD, MPEG4 HD, Audio, ITV, and so forth) requires a table. And converting the transponder numbers to satellite names and beam/spotbeam numbers is also a table lookup.

Additional cross references can be added if desired. But the core data is live via satellite 24/7 on every transponder DISH operates. You only need to pick up one transponder with the right equipment to capture the whole mess.

Oh, then you have to compare it. If you're watching the right flags you can tell when a downloaded table changes - compare the two tables and you know what changed. Turning the comparison into something "nice" takes some work. Matching a channel delete to a channel add and calling it a move is a good trick.

Your receiver doesn't need to know the location changed ... it just needs to refresh it's tables with a new one when DISH engineering sends it.

There is a second satellite fed table that repeats every 15 seconds or less that just reports details about the transponders and what channel/channel type are on them. Comparing versions of this table will show adds/deletes/moves pretty quickly but the full satellite fed service description table is needed to see mapdowns and whether or not the channel is "available".

A complicated system that helps every receiver connected from the earliest legacy receiver to the 922 find the channels that you want to view. And with a little snooping we can see a glimpse of what is to come or make a chart to show people where the channels are. Which can be a fun project.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok - so what is necessary to capture this data, and put it into your PC to hash it all out ?

Or is this something a little too close to hacking ? I certainly do not want to get myself or the board / forums into trouble over this.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

scooper said:


> Ok - so what is necessary to capture this data, and put it into your PC to hash it all out ?
> 
> Or is this something a little too close to hacking ? I certainly do not want to get myself or the board / forums into trouble over this.


I wouldn't have gone into that much detail if it were not an open feed. No decryption is required ... the data feeds used are "in the clear". One just has to figure out using published standards and observation what the data means. There is some data in the streams that I would not share simply because it doesn't help any legit subscriber and misleads people as to the intent of the project. (The intent is to track channel additions/deletions and changes - not to in any way facilitate watching programming on anything other than a legit DISH Network receiver.)

Since the data is on all transponders pretty much any DVB-S satellite card would work (although some cards are nicer than others). I have had such a card for several years. I just haven't put the effort into the automation. (Yet.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Testing DMA decoding; report if any error here.

Switched to separate lists by DMA number for easy verification. See below.
If you have particular in your mind - give me your pick.


```
"Abilene/Sweetwater, TX,"	1
"Albany, NY,"	2
"Albany, GA,"	3
"Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM,"	4
"Alexandria, LA"	5
"Alpena, MI"	6
"Amarillo, TX,"	7
"Anchorage, AK,"	8
"Atlanta, GA,"	9
"Augusta, GA,"	10
"Austin, TX,"	11
"Bakersfield, CA,"	12
"Baltimore, MD,"	13
"Bangor, ME,"	14
"Baton Rouge, LA,"	15
"Beaumont-Port Arthur, Texas,"	16
"Bend, OR"	17
"Billings, MT,"	18
?	
?	
"Anniston/Birmingham, AL,"	21
"Bluefield/Oak Hill, WV"	22
"Boise, ID,"	23
"Boston, MA,"	24
?	
"Buffalo, NY,"	26
"Burlington, VT and Plattsburgh, NY,"	27
"Butte/Bozeman, MT,"	28
"Casper/Riverton, WY,"	29
"Cedar Rapids/Waterloo/Dubuque, IA,"	30
"Champaign/Springfield, IL,"	31
"Charleston, WV,"	32
"Charleston, SC,"	33
"Charlotte, NC,"	34
"Charlottesville, VA,"	35
"Chattanooga, TN,"	36
"Cheyenne, WY,"	37
"Chicago, IL,"	38
"Chico/Redding, CA,"	39
"Cincinnati, OH,"	40
"Clarksburg/Weston, WV,"	41
"Cleveland, OH,"	42
"Colorado Springs/Pueblo, CO,"	43
"Columbia, SC,"	44
"Columbia/Jefferson City, MO,"	45
"Columbus, GA,"	46
"Columbus/Tupelo, MS,"	47
"Columbus, OH,"	48
"Corpus Christi, Texas,"	49
"Dallas/Ft. Worth, TX,"	50
"Davenport, IA and Rock Island, IL,"	51
"Dayton, OH,"	52
"Denver, CO,"	53
"Des Moines/Ames, IA,"	54
"Detroit, MI,"	55
"Dothan, AL,"	56
"Duluth, MN/Superior, WI,"	57
"El Paso, TX,"	58
?	
"Erie, PA,"	60
"Eugene, OR,"	61
?	
"Evansville, IN,"	63
"Fairbanks, AK,"	64
"Fargo/Valley City, ND,"	65
"Flint/Saginaw, MI,"	66
"Florence/Myrtle Beach, SC,"	67
"Fresno/Visalia, CA,"	68
"Ft. Myers/Naples, FL,"	69
"Ft. Smith, AR,"	70
"Ft. Wayne, IN,"	71
"Gainesville, FL,"	72
"Glendive, MT"	73
"Grand Junction/Montrose, CO,"	74
"Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo/Battle Creek, MI,"	75
"Great Falls, MT,"	76
"Green Bay-Appleton, WI,"	77
"Greensboro/Winston Salem, NC,"	78
"Greenville/New Bern/Washington, NC,"	79
"Greenville/Spartanburg, SC,"	80
"Greenville, MS"	81
"Harlingen/Brownsville, TX,"	82
"Harrisburg/Lancaster/Lebanon/York, PA,"	83
"Staunton, VA"	84
"Hartford/New Haven, CT,"	85
?	
"Helena, MT,"	87
"Honolulu, HI,"	88
"Houston, TX,"	89
"Huntsville/Decatur/Florence, AL,"	90
"Idaho Falls/Pocatello, ID,"	91
"Indianapolis, IN,"	92
"Jackson, MS,"	93
"Jackson, TN"	94
"Jacksonville, FL and Brunswick, GA,"	95
"Johnstown/Altoona, PA,"	96
"Jonesboro, AR"	97
"Joplin, MO and Pittsburg, KS,"	98
"Juneau, AK,"	99
"Kansas City, MO,"	100
"Knoxville, TN,"	101
"La Crosse/Eau Claire, WI,"	102
?	
"Lafayette, LA,"	104
"Lake Charles, LA"	105
"Lansing, MI,"	106
"Laredo, TX,"	107
"Las Vegas, NV,"	108
"Lexington, KY,"	109
"Lima, OH"	110
"Lincoln/Kearney, NE,"	111
"Little Rock/Pine Bluff, AR,"	112
"Los Angeles, CA,"	113
"Louisville, KY,"	114
"Lubbock, TX,"	115
"Macon, GA,"	116
"Madison, WI,"	117
"Mankato, MN"	118
"Marquette, MI"	119
"Medford, OR,"	120
"Memphis, TN,"	121
"Meridian, MS,"	122
"Miami/Ft. Lauderdale, FL,"	123
"Milwaukee, WI,"	124
"Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN,"	125
"Minot/Bismarck/Dickinson, ND,"	126
"Missoula, MT,"	127
"Mobile, AL/Pensacola, FL,"	128
"Monroe, LA/El Dorado, AR,"	129
"Monterey/Salinas, CA,"	130
"Montgomery, AL,"	131
"Nashville, TN,"	132
"New Orleans, LA,"	133
"New York, NY,"	134
"Norfolk/Portsmouth/Newport News, VA,"	135
"North Platte, NE"	136
"Odessa/Midland, TX,"	137
"Oklahoma City, OK,"	138
"Omaha, NE,"	139
"Orlando/Daytona Beach/Melbourne, FL,"	140
?	
"Paducah, KY and Cape Girardeau, MO and Harrisburg/Mt. Vernon, IL,"	142
"Palm Springs, CA,"	143
"Panama City, FL,"	144
"Peoria/Bloomington, IL,"	145
"Perry/Reynolds Counties, MO,"	146
"Philadelphia, PA,"	147
"Phoenix, AZ,"	148
"Pittsburgh, PA,"	149
"Portland, OR,"	150
"Portland/Auburn, ME,"	151
"Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA,"	152
"Quincy, IL/Hannibal, MO,"	153
"Raleigh/Durham, NC,"	154
"Rapid City, SD,"	155
"Reno, NV,"	156
"Richmond, VA,"	157
"Roanoke/Lynchburg, VA,"	158
"Rochester, MN/Mason City, IA,"	159
"Rochester, NY,"	160
"Rochester, MN"	161
"Rockford, IL,"	162
"Sacramento/Stockton/Modesto, CA,"	163
?	
"Salt Lake City, UT,"	165
"San Angelo, TX,"	166
"San Antonio, TX,"	167
"San Diego, CA,"	168
"San Francisco/Oakland/San Jose, CA,"	169
"Santa Barbara/Santa Maria/San Luis Obispo, CA,"	170
"Savannah, GA,"	171
"Seattle/Tacoma, WA,"	172
"Sherman,TX and Ada, OK,"	173
"Shreveport, LA,"	174
"Sioux City, IA,"	175
"Sioux Falls (Mitchell), SD,"	176
"South Bend/Elkhart, IN,"	177
"Spokane, WA,"	178
"Springfield, MO,"	179
"Springfield, MA"	180
"St. Joseph, MO"	181
"St. Louis, MO,"	182
"Syracuse, NY,"	183
"Tallahassee, FL and Thomasville, GA,"	184
"Tampa/St. Petersburg/Sarasota, FL,"	185
"Terre Haute, IN,"	186
"Toledo, OH,"	187
"Topeka, KS,"	188
"Traverse City/Cadillac, MI,"	189
"Tri Cities, TN-VA,"	190
"Tucson (Nogales), AZ,"	191
"Tulsa, OK,"	192
"Twin Falls, ID,"	193
"Tyler/Longview (Lufkin/Nacogdoches), TX,"	194
?	
"Victoria, TX"	196
"Waco/Temple/Bryan, TX,"	197
"Washington, DC/Hagerstown,"	198
"Washington, DC/Harrisburg, PA,"	199
"Wausau, WI,"	200
"West Palm Beach/Ft. Pierce, FL,"	201
?	
"Wichita Falls, TX and Lawton, OK,"	203
"Wichita/Hutchinson, KS,"	204
"Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA,"	205
"Wilmington, NC,"	206
"Yakima/Pasco/Richland/Kennewick, WA,"	207
"Youngstown, OH,"	208
"Yuma, AZ and El Centro, CA"	209
?	
"San Juan, PR"	211
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Used official list from here.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

5116/KOTA - 5129/KBHE belong to the Rapid City, SD DMA.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

GravelChan said:


> 5116/KOTA - 5129/KBHE belong to the Rapid City, SD DMA.


Sorted out with that 5 channels - moved to market#155

V:18 Date:050410 Time:050600


Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
5190|
*WTEN*
|61.5|1603|10|Albany, NY||EA|WTENDT|
5191|
*WRGB*
|61.5|1603|6|Albany, NY||EA|WRGBDT|
5192|
*WNYT*
|61.5|1603|13|Albany, NY||EA|WNYTDT|
5193|
*WXXA*
|61.5|1603|23|Albany, NY||EA|WXXADT|
7105|
*WTEN*
|110|2584|10|Albany, NY||WA|WTEN|
7106|
*WRGB*
|110|2584|6|Albany, NY||WA|WRGB|
7107|
*WNYT*
|110|2584|13|Albany, NY||WA|WNYT|
7108|
*WXXA*
|110|2584|23|Albany, NY||WA|WXXA|
7109|
*WCWN*
|61.5|1607|45|Albany, NY||EA||110W,2584,7109,0
7109|
*WCWN*
|110|2584|45|Albany, NY||WA|WEWB|
7111|
*WMHT*
|61.5|1607|17|Albany, NY||EA||110W,2584,7111,0
7111|
*WMHT*
|110|2584|17|Albany, NY||WA|WMHT|
7112|
*WNYA*
|61.5|1607|51|Albany, NY||EA||110W,2588,7112,0
7112|
*WNYA*
|110|2588|51|Albany, NY||WA|WNYA|
7113|
*WYPX*
|119|14|50|Albany, NY||WA||
7113|
*WYPX*
| 72.7|931|50|Albany, NY||EA||119W,14,7113,0
Total:16

V:18 Date:050410 Time:050600


Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
5116|
*KOTA*
|129|4202|3|Rapid City, SD||WA||
5117|
*KCLO*
|129|4202|15|Rapid City, SD||WA||
5118|
*KNBN*
|129|4202|21|Rapid City, SD||WA||
5119|
*KEVN*
|129|4202|7|Rapid City, SD||WA||
5129|
*KBHE*
|129|4202|9|Rapid City, SD||WA||
6465|
*WTVD*
|61.5|1503|11|Rapid City, SD||EA|WTVD HD|
6465|
*WTVD*
|129|4501|11|Rapid City, SD||WA||
6466|
*WRAL*
|61.5|1503|5|Rapid City, SD||EA|WRAL HD|
6466|
*WRAL*
|129|4501|5|Rapid City, SD||WA||
6467|
*WNCN*
|61.5|1503|17|Rapid City, SD||EA|WNCN HD|
6467|
*WNCN*
|129|4501|17|Rapid City, SD||WA||
6468|
*WRAZ*
|61.5|1503|50|Rapid City, SD||EA|WRAZ HD|
6468|
*WRAZ*
|129|4501|50|Rapid City, SD||WA||
7978|
*KOTA*
|110|2286|3|Rapid City, SD||WA|KOTA|
7979|
*KCLO*
|110|2286|15|Rapid City, SD||WA|KCLO|
7980|
*KNBN*
|110|2286|21|Rapid City, SD||WA|KNBN|
7981|
*KEVN*
|110|2286|7|Rapid City, SD||WA|KEVN|
7984|
*KBHE*
|110|2286|9|Rapid City, SD||WA|KBHE|
8750|
*WTVD*
|110|2579|11|Rapid City, SD||WA|WTVD|
8751|
*WRAL*
|110|2579|5|Rapid City, SD||WA|WRAL|
8752|
*WNCN*
|110|2579|17|Rapid City, SD||WA|WNCN|
8753|
*WRAZ*
|110|2579|50|Rapid City, SD||WA|WRAZ|
8754|
*WLFL*
|61.5|1503|22|Rapid City, SD||EA||110W,2579,8754,0
8754|
*WLFL*
|110|2579|22|Rapid City, SD||WA|WLFL|
8755|
*WRDC*
|61.5|1503|28|Rapid City, SD||EA||110W,2579,8755,0
8755|
*WRDC*
|110|2579|28|Rapid City, SD||WA|WRDC|
8756|
*WUNC*
|61.5|1503|4|Rapid City, SD||EA||110W,2571,8756,0
8756|
*WUNC*
|110|2571|4|Rapid City, SD||WA|WUNC|
8757|
*WUVC*
|61.5|1503|40|Rapid City, SD||EA||110W,2579,8757,0
8757|
*WUVC*
|110|2579|40|Rapid City, SD||WA||
8761|
*WRAY*
|61.5|1503|30|Rapid City, SD||EA||110W,2571,8761,0
8761|
*WRAY*
|110|2571|30|Rapid City, SD||WA||
8762|
*WRPX*
|119|14|47|Rapid City, SD||WA||
8762|
*WRPX*
| 72.7|931|47|Rapid City, SD||EA||119W,14,8762,0
Total:34


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lets check market#1 also:

V:18 Date:050410 Time:050600


Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
104|
*IDEA*
|119|4|71|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Prv|WA||
104|
*IDEA*
| 72.7|931|71|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Prv|EA||119W,4,104,0
222|
*HSN*
|119|4|84|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Prv|WA|HSN|
222|
*HSN*
| 72.7|915|84|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Prv|EA||119W,4,222,0
223|
*BEST*
|110|210|85|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Prv|WA||
223|
*BEST*
| 72.7|911|85|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Prv|EA||110W,210,223,0
227|
*JTV*
|110|203|86|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Prv|WA|ACN|
227|
*JTV*
| 72.7|905|86|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Prv|EA||110W,203,227,0
5170|
*KTXS*
|61.5|1307|12|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||EA|KTXSDT|
5171|
*KTAB*
|61.5|1307|32|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||EA|KTABDT|
5172|
*KRBC*
|61.5|1307|9|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||EA|KRBCDT|
5173|
*KXVA*
|61.5|1307|15|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||EA||
8171|
*KTXS*
|129|4373|12|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||WA|KTXS|
8172|
*KTAB*
|129|4373|32|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||WA|KTAB|
8173|
*KRBC*
|129|4373|9|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||WA|KRBC|
8174|
*KXVA*
|129|4373|15|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||WA|KXVA|
8175|
*PBS*
|119|8|60|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||WA||
8175|
*PBS*
| 72.7|905|60|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||EA||119W,8,8175,0
8177|
*KIDZ*
|61.5|1307|42|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||EA||129W,4373,8177,0
8177|
*KIDZ*
|129|4373|42|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||WA||
8178|
*KPCB*
|61.5|1307|17|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||EA||129W,4373,8178,0
8178|
*KPCB*
|129|4373|17|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||WA|KPCB|
8179|
*KTES*
|61.5|1307|40|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||EA||129W,4373,8179,0
8179|
*KTES*
|129|4373|40|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX||WA|KTES|
9532|
*INFO*
|110|217|81|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|FTA|WA||
9645|
*ITALY*
|110|210|99|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Prv|WA||
9645|
*ITALY*
| 72.7|923|99|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Prv|EA||110W,210,9645,0
9646|
*NEW*
|110|210|72|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Prv|WA||
Total:28


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> It's become too complicating ...
> Look what channels belong to *market#2* include the KOTA:


What are you using as a market number? I believe the first two characters of descriptor 0x80 can be used as a unique identifier that doesn't cross markets.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

```
// +00 80 LL oo xx yyyy [zz]
// +01    LL
// +02       oo - num1
// +03          xx - market
// +04             yyyy - mapdown/local ch#
// +06                  [zz] - num2
```


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

```
Channel 8638 - KUVS TV 19 (Univision) Modesto/Stockton
80 = 0FA3001302
     mmmm--xxyy  x=channel (19)
Channel 8640 - KTFK TV 64 (Telefutura) Stockton
80 = 0FA3004002
     mmmm--xxyy  x=channel (64)

Channel 9085 -KRVU LP 21 (MyTV) Redding
80 = 0F27001502 
     mmmm--xxyy  x=channel (21)
Channel 9086 -KIXE TV 9 (PBS) Redding
80 = 0F27000902
     mmmm--xxyy  x=channel (9)
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Those 'num1' and 'num2' as I'm aware just an offsets in certain area of special bit string where a marketID byte(s) placing.
You did treat them as a part of marketID's 16 bit word, but in reality the marketID occupy just one byte.

[As a side note - that's the fundamental difference of other site attitude - we could discuss technicality here without upsetting any SW guys who are try to parse DVB SI stream !]


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

P Smith said:


> [...] [As a side note - that's the fundamental difference of other site attitude - we could discuss technicality here without upsetting any SW guys who are try to parse DVB SI stream !]


Not to worry ... your secret is safe with me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm all for open discussion of all aspects of the hobby. And open to learn instead of to be banned for openness.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I'm all for open discussion of all aspects of the hobby. And open to learn instead of to be banned for openness.


Hear, hear! Well said.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Those 'num1' and 'num2' as I'm aware just an offsets in certain area of special bit string where a marketID byte(s) placing.
> You did treat them as a part of marketID's 16 bit word, but in reality the marketID occupy just one byte.


The second byte ... with the full descriptor being 0x80 + length + aabbccddee (if five bytes). I see a lot of 0x0F as the first byte but not all are marked this way. The second byte alone could be market although I have not proofed that against oddities such as the HSN 084-00 and other mapdowns. The third and fourth byte is the map down channel number (for HD channel mapdowns in the 9400's mapping down more than one byte is needed). The fifth byte is more binary flags (I believe for the type of mapdown).



P Smith said:


> I'm all for open discussion of all aspects of the hobby. And open to learn instead of to be banned for openness.


Openness with self restraint is good. Defining the goal and not straying into things that people really don't need to know.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall more accurate technical description of those [+02 and +06 offset] bytes in ancient SG Bible.


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

P Smith said:


> [As a side note - that's the fundamental difference of other site attitude - we could discuss technicality here without upsetting any SW guys who are try to parse DVB SI stream !]


 Not that anyone can understand what the hell your saying anyways. :hurah:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

GravelChan said:


> 5116/KOTA - 5129/KBHE belong to the Rapid City, SD DMA.


Please check updated post#25.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Please check updated post#25.


What can I say?  
The Rapid City stations are correctly located though!
I'm ready to move to Rapid City so I can get all those 
stations..........


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:23 Date:050410 Time:231418


Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Status: 2*

361|
*MAVTV*
|61.5|120|||Prv|EA||
361|
*MAVTV*
|129|419|||Prv|WA||
Total channel changes:2


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> V:23 Date:050410 Time:231418
> 
> 
> Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
> ...


A free preview of MAV TV?

Kind of odd, since anyone with HD + Platinum would get this channel (and HD + Platinum is the same price as HD w/o Platinum).


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> A free preview of MAV TV?
> 
> Kind of odd, since anyone with HD + Platinum would get this channel (and HD + Platinum is the same price as HD w/o Platinum).


Yep. Confirmed from Satellite Guys uplink blog. Also, it seems that MAV TV is the only change being uplinked this week. So, DIY HD, QVC HD, et. al. fall into coming soon.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:28 Date:050510 Time:121100


Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*SType: 1*

5862|
_SPEC1_
|118.7|732||||WA|SPEC1|
Total channel changes:1


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> A free preview of MAV TV?
> 
> Kind of odd, since anyone with HD + Platinum would get this channel (and HD + Platinum is the same price as HD w/o Platinum).


That would test my knowledge and ability to write comprehensive SW.  Will see what ppl will find in a field.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

P Smith said:


> V:28 Date:050510 Time:121100
> 
> 
> Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
> ...


Just to let you know, the above change was that the channel went from MPEG2 SD TV to SD TV. This was from the other site I noted earlier.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> Just to let you know, the above change was that the channel went from MPEG2 SD TV to SD TV.


And can you tell us the difference between MPEG2 SD and SD? (Just being flagged differently.)


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> And can you tell us the difference between MPEG2 SD and SD? (Just being flagged differently.)


Well, this is what was on the otehr site:

5862 - SPEC1 Anik F3 118.7W TP 32 ConUS beam changed from MPEG2 SD to SD TV (NA)


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Second uplink report today.

1. DISH Earth now on channel 295. CSPAN3 down the road?)
2. NASA moved to channel 213 from 212.
3. A number of moves which may indicate more HD national channels and new HD channels in DISH Latino.
4. KPDX Vancouver, Washington (MyTV) was uplinked, but not available.
5. WFMJ Youngstown, Ohio is now available.
5. WUNC was renamed to WUNG (Concord, NC)
6. RETRO on 365 and INDIE on 363 were moved to 110/61.5. Even though, these channels are also on 379 and 378 respectively.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> 1. DISH Earth now on channel 295. CSPAN3 down the road?)
> 2. NASA moved to channel 213 from 212.


That doesn't make sense. CSPAN3 separated by NASA? 212 would be a better number for CSPAN3.



nmetro said:


> 6. RETRO on 365 and INDIE on 363 were moved to 110/61.5. Even though, these channels are also on 379 and 378 respectively.


It is a slate channel showing that IndiPlex RetroPlex and C&I have moved with their new numbers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:30 Date:050510 Time:135814


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Moved: 15*

4861|VCT1|61.5|28|HD/H.264||||EA||
4862|VCT2|61.5|28|HD/H.264||||EA||
4863|VCT3|61.5|28|HD/H.264||||EA||
4864|VCT4|61.5|28|HD/H.264||||EA||
4865|VCT5|61.5|28|HD/H.264||||EA||
4866|VCT6|61.5|28|HD/H.264||||EA||
4867|VCT7|61.5|28|HD/H.264||||EA||
4868|VCT8|61.5|28|HD/H.264||||EA||
387|CI|110|9|HD/H.264||||WA||
363|INDIE|110|9|HD/H.264||||WA||
365|RETRO|110|9|HD/H.264||||WA||
5773|IAD4| 72.7|31|??||||EA||110W,208,100,30049
387|CI|61.5|31|HD/H.264||||EA||
363|INDIE|61.5|31|HD/H.264||||EA||
365|RETRO|61.5|31|HD/H.264||||EA||
*Number: 2*

295|EARTH|110|21|SD|||Preview|WA||
295|EARTH| 72.7|15|SD/H.264|||Preview|EA||110W,221,295,0
*Name: 2*

8662|WUNG|119|5s|SD|4|Charlotte, NC||WA|WUNC|
8662|WUNG|61.5|9s|SD/H.264|4|Charlotte, NC||EA||119W,85,8662,0
*Status: 6*

577|PFC|61.5|4|SD|||Preview|EA||
671|TARAB|61.5|29|SD||||EA||
19086|LUDIV|110|6|HidOpenTV|||Preview|WA||
577|PFC|118.7|20|SD|||Preview|WA||
671|TARAB|118.7|23|SD||||WA||
19086|LUDIV| 72.7|23|HidOpenTV|||Preview|EA||
*Avail: 1*

5262|WFMJ|129|8s|HD/H.264|21|Youngstown, OH||WA||
*Added: 21*

212|NASA|119|4|SD||||WA||
125|ITV2|110|10|SD||||WA||
9644|ITV2|110|10|SD||||WA||
6425|KPDX|110|29s|HD/H.264|49|Portland, OR||WA||
4275|TMP43|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||
4276|TMP44|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||
5347|TMP43|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||
5348|TMP44|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||
5371|TMP39|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||
656|EBS|118.7|14|SD||||WA||
667|AFRMU|118.7|14|SD||||WA||
653|AFR24|118.7|25|SD||||WA||
842|UTLSM|77|12|SD/H.264||||EA||110W,216,842,0
4275|TMP43| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||
4276|TMP44| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||
5347|TMP43| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||
5348|TMP44| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||
5371|TMP39| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||
212|NASA| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,4,212,0
125|ITV2| 72.7|31|SD/H.264||||EA||110W,210,125,0
9644|ITV2| 72.7|31|SD/H.264||||EA||110W,210,9644,0
*Deleted: 9*

4870|[strike]TP211[/strike]|61.5|126|A4||||EA||
4871|[strike]TP212[/strike]|61.5|126|A4||||EA||
4872|[strike]TP213[/strike]|61.5|126|A4||||EA||
4873|[strike]TP214[/strike]|61.5|126|A4||||EA||
4874|[strike]TP215[/strike]|61.5|126|A4||||EA||
4875|[strike]TP216[/strike]|61.5|126|A4||||EA||
4876|[strike]TP217[/strike]|61.5|126|A4||||EA||
4877|[strike]TP218[/strike]|61.5|126|A4||||EA||
4878|[strike]TP219[/strike]|61.5|126|A4||||EA||
Total channel changes:56


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nmetro said:


> Just to let you know, the above change was that the channel went from MPEG2 SD TV to SD TV. This was from the other site I noted earlier.


Just for your information: *SType* is 'Service Type' describing Video compression, SD/HD and Audio channels.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It would be helpful if you could sort the results by channel number within each category.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:01 Date:050510 Time:231649


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Moved: 8*

4861|VCT1|61.5|26|HD/H.264||||EA||
4862|VCT2|61.5|26|HD/H.264||||EA||
4863|VCT3|61.5|26|HD/H.264||||EA||
4864|VCT4|61.5|26|HD/H.264||||EA||
4865|VCT5|61.5|26|HD/H.264||||EA||
4866|VCT6|61.5|26|HD/H.264||||EA||
4867|VCT7|61.5|26|HD/H.264||||EA||
4868|VCT8|61.5|26|HD/H.264||||EA||
Total channel changes:8


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:02 Date:050610 Time:000506


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Moved: 2*

651|APCLR|61.5|8|SD||||EA||
624|SHARA|61.5|4|SD||||EA|Sahara One|
*Number: 22*

8569|PBS|119|8|SD|65|Dothan, AL||WA||
7402|WAND|119|5s|SD|17|Champaign/Springfield, IL||WA|WAND|
7400|WICS|119|5s|SD|20|Champaign/Springfield, IL||WA|WICS|
8575|WFTC|61.5|3s|SD/H.264|29|Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN||EA||110W,2464,8575,0
5161|KXII|61.5|1s|HD/H.264|12|Sherman,TX and Ada, OK||EA|KXIIDT|
5162|KTEN|61.5|1s|HD/H.264|10|Sherman,TX and Ada, OK||EA|KTENDT|
5163|KXIID|61.5|1s|HD/H.264|20|Sherman,TX and Ada, OK||EA|KXIIDT3|
8675|KPDX|110|27s|SD|49|Portland, OR||WA|KPDX|
8673|KPTV|110|27s|SD|12|Portland, OR||WA|KPTV|
8568|WDFX|110|4s|SD|34|Dothan, AL||WA||
8446|KBTV|110|12s|SD|4|Beaumont-Port Arthur, Texas||WA||
8445|KBMTD|110|12s|SD|50|Beaumont-Port Arthur, Texas||WA|KBMTDT2|
7498|KFTA|110|23s|SD|24|Ft. Smith, AR||WA|KFTA|
7497|KNWA|110|23s|SD|51|Ft. Smith, AR||WA||
8575|WFTC|110|4s|SD|29|Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN||WA|WFTC|
8573|KMSP|110|4s|SD|9|Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN||WA|KMSP|
7427|WDTN|129|4s|SD|2|Dayton, OH||WA|WDTN|
7425|WKEF|129|4s|SD|22|Dayton, OH||WA|WKEF|
5263|KADN|129|11s|HD/H.264|15|Lafayette, LA||WA||
5161|KXII|129|16s|HD/H.264|12|Sherman,TX and Ada, OK||WA|KXIIDT|
5162|KTEN|129|16s|HD/H.264|10|Sherman,TX and Ada, OK||WA|KTENDT|
5163|KXIID|129|16s|HD/H.264|20|Sherman,TX and Ada, OK||WA|KXIIDT3|
Total channel changes:24


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm not understanding why two long-time Portland HD LIL are appearing in the list of additions.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

harsh said:


> I'm not understanding why two long-time Portland HD LIL are appearing in the list of additions.


I'm confused. What happened...did the 2 channels swap call letters? ...and from a post at the other site I thought 49 was going to be HD...now it doesn't look that way.

Again, confused!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

A group named "Number:xx" mean - Changes happened in channel's *numbers*, i.e. renumbered. 
Like: ' the channel changed a number to xxxx '. Old values withheld, new presented in the table.
Perhaps other ppl will find a way to recognize such changes and would avoid make a substitute of it by creating fake double action: 'adding/deleting' same channel. Then you would continue sit on two chairs and have double pleasure .


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

levibluewa said:


> I'm confused. What happened...did the 2 channels swap call letters? ...and from a post at the other site I thought 49 was going to be HD...now it doesn't look that way.
> 
> Again, confused!


It looks like the ABC and NBC affiliates in Dayton switched their frequencies. For years, WDTN (old WLWD) was an NBC affiliate operating on channel 2 and WKEF was an ABC affiliate on channel 22. Channel 2 (now WKEF) would have a better channel placement than where it was on channel 22. A person from Dayton may want to enlighten us if WDTN and WKEF were some kind of duopoly; both station being owned by the same company.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> It would be helpful if you could sort the results by channel number within each category.


It's already sorted by TID (sat number), as it was forced to do that by some weird combination of mirrored same channels (identical data) between transponders of one sat.

Unfortunately for .NET developers you cannot sort inside of Group, see a remark by swautier here.


----------



## bosox (Feb 3, 2008)

So Indie, Retro and CI finally show up on 61.5, but only so they can refer me to new channels that DON'T exist on 61.5?!?!

What's up with that???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bosox said:


> So Indie, Retro and CI finally show up on 61.5, but only so they can refer me to new channels that DON'T exist on 61.5?!?!
> 
> What's up with that???


A poor choice of place to put the slate channel?

You need to add 129 or 72 to your setup.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

levibluewa said:


> I'm confused. What happened...did the 2 channels swap call letters?


Apparently that's exactly what happened.


----------



## raphking5 (May 7, 2010)

I swear this is Greek to me. Someone please elaborate for us


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

levibluewa said:


> I'm confused. What happened...did the 2 channels swap call letters? ...and from a post at the other site I thought 49 was going to be HD...now it doesn't look that way.
> 
> Again, confused!


You say 'swap call letters', I named it as 'change numbers' as it technically correct. Here is previous table if you need it.

V:01 Date:050510 Time:231649


Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Moved: 2*

651|APCLR|61.5|4||||EA||
624|SHARA|61.5|8||||EA|Sahara One|
*Number: 22*

8568|PBS|119|8|65|Dothan, AL||WA||
7400|WAND|119|5s|17|Champaign/Springfield, IL||WA|WAND|
7402|WICS|119|5s|20|Champaign/Springfield, IL||WA|WICS|
8573|WFTC|61.5|3s|29|Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN||EA||110W,2464,8573,0
5160|KXII|61.5|1s|12|Sherman,TX and Ada, OK||EA|KXIIDT|
5161|KTEN|61.5|1s|10|Sherman,TX and Ada, OK||EA|KTENDT|
5162|KXIID|61.5|1s|20|Sherman,TX and Ada, OK||EA|KXIIDT3|
8673|KPDX|110|27s|49|Portland, OR||WA|KPDX|
8675|KPTV|110|27s|12|Portland, OR||WA|KPTV|
8567|WDFX|110|4s|34|Dothan, AL||WA||
8445|KBTV|110|12s|4|Beaumont-Port Arthur, Texas||WA||
8449|KBMTD|110|12s|50|Beaumont-Port Arthur, Texas||WA|KBMTDT2|
7497|KFTA|110|23s|24|Ft. Smith, AR||WA|KFTA|
7500|KNWA|110|23s|51|Ft. Smith, AR||WA||
8573|WFTC|110|4s|29|Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN||WA|WFTC|
8575|KMSP|110|4s|9|Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN||WA|KMSP|
7425|WDTN|129|4s|2|Dayton, OH||WA|WDTN|
7427|WKEF|129|4s|22|Dayton, OH||WA|WKEF|
5262|KADN|129|11s|15|Lafayette, LA||WA||
5160|KXII|129|16s|12|Sherman,TX and Ada, OK||WA|KXIIDT|
5161|KTEN|129|16s|10|Sherman,TX and Ada, OK||WA|KTENDT|
5162|KXIID|129|16s|20|Sherman,TX and Ada, OK||WA|KXIIDT3|
Total channel changes:24

_The Design, Artwork, Format and Layout of the Uplink Report is © Copyright 2000-2010 P.Smith and may not be republished without written permission from P.Smith.
The P.Smith Uplink Report is powered by P.Smith LLC - DVBTableExplorer v1.5

[]

© 2000-2010 - All Rights Reserved - P.Smith._


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:15 Date:050710 Time:154917


Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*EPG: 1*

8347|WVPT|119|3s|51|Staunton, VA||WA||
Total channel changes:1

(minor changes in EPG flags)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

raphking5 said:


> I swear this is Greek to me. Someone please elaborate for us


Then tell me about that 'renames' at other site - do you understand them ? 
What about 'Added/Deleted' pairs ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:18 Date:050710 Time:234739


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Status: 8*

9471|LMN|61.5|20|HD/H.264|109|CONUS|Preview|EA||
9444|HMC|61.5|31|HD/H.264|187|CONUS|Preview|EA||
9482|HLMRK|129|20|HD/H.264|185|CONUS|Preview|WA||
9471|LMN|129|23|HD/H.264|109|CONUS|Preview|WA||
9444|HMC|129|29|HD/H.264|187|CONUS|Preview|WA||
9428|STYLE|129|32|HD/H.264|115|CONUS|Preview|WA||
9482|HLMRK| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|185|CONUS|Preview|EA||
9428|STYLE| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|115|CONUS|Preview|EA||
Total channel changes:8


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> V:18 Date:050710 Time:234739
> 
> 
> Number|Name|Sat|TID|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
> ...


"Mothers Day Free Preview Weekend" ... these four channels and SoapNet are in preview through 5/9/2010.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:01 Date:050910 Time:234649


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Status: 8*

9471|LMN|61.5|20|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||EA||
9444|HMC|61.5|31|HD/H.264|187|CONUS||EA||
9482|HLMRK|129|20|HD/H.264|185|CONUS||WA||
9471|LMN|129|23|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||WA||
9444|HMC|129|29|HD/H.264|187|CONUS||WA||
9428|STYLE|129|32|HD/H.264|115|CONUS||WA||
9482|HLMRK| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|185|CONUS||EA||
9428|STYLE| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|115|CONUS||EA||
Total channel changes:8

V:05 Date:051010 Time:085149


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Name: 4*

125|COOK|110|10|SD|||Preview|WA||
9644|COOK|110|10|SD|||Preview|WA||
125|COOK| 72.7|31|SD/H.264|||Preview|EA||110W,210,125,0
9644|COOK| 72.7|31|SD/H.264|||Preview|EA||110W,210,9644,0
Total channel changes:4


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks like the Mothers Day free preview has ended ...

COOK is an interactive TV channel. "Vote on your favorite recipe and enter for a chance to win a $1,000 cooking kit. No purchase necessary. Void where prohibited. Contest ends 5/21/10." according to the EPG info.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

James Long said:


> Looks like the Mothers Day free preview has ended ...
> 
> COOK is an interactive TV channel. "Vote on your favorite recipe and enter for a chance to win a $1,000 cooking kit. No purchase necessary. Void where prohibited. Contest ends 5/21/10." according to the EPG info.


Could it also possibly be holding a place for the new "Cooking channel" that's supposed to be starting up soon?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If it in preview mode, couldn't you switch to it now?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The EPG had programming starting at 1PM Eastern. Before that there was a slate.

There is a loop playing now and if you have the interactive TV features enabled a popup appears on the channel for voting/game playing.

I expect there will be some DISH insert adds directing people to the channel as well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:20 Date:051210 Time:075240


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Moved: 3*

213|NASA|110|1|SD||||WA|NASA|
250|WETHR|119|10|SD||||WA||
19225|CYCLO|119|10|HidOpenTV||||WA||
*Number: 1*

856|LAS|110|29s|SD/H.264||||WA||
*Name: 16*

4111|DIY|129|32|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||WA||129W,432,9527,0
4192|ID|129|32|HD/H.264|192|CONUS||WA||129W,432,9526,0
4275|UNVSN|129|32|HD/H.264|270|CONUS||WA||129W,432,9521,0
4276|FTRAW|129|32|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||WA||129W,432,9522,0
5346|DIY|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,432,9527,0
5347|UNVSN|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,432,9521,0
5348|FTRAW|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,432,9522,0
5371|EPIX2|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,432,381,0
4111|DIY| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||EA||129W,432,9527,0
4192|ID| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|192|CONUS||EA||129W,432,9526,0
4275|UNVSN| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|270|CONUS||EA||129W,432,9521,0
4276|FTRAW| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||EA||129W,432,9522,0
5346|DIY| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,432,9527,0
5347|UNVSN| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,432,9521,0
5348|FTRAW| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,432,9522,0
5371|EPIX2| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,432,381,0
*Status: 3*

801|KAIRA|118.7|3|SD|||Preview|WA|KAIRA|
*NotAvail: 18*

226|DISH|110|10|SD||||WA||
226|DISH| 72.7|5|SD/H.264||||EA||110W,210,226,0
*Blackout: 1*

252|KTLA|119|20|SD||||WA||
*Source: 18*

4805|WETHR|129|31|HD/H.264|250|CONUS||WA||119W,10,250,0
213|NASA| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||||EA||110W,201,213,0
*Added: 28*

5160|KTEN3|61.5|1s|HD/H.264||||EA||
19223|LDRAP|110|14|HidOpenTV||||WA||
8217|DISHW|110|12s|SD||||WA||
7520|KTEN3|110|20s|SD||||WA||
4121|HISTI|129|26|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,426,9525,0
381|EPIX2|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||
9521|UNVSN|129|32|HD/H.264|270|CONUS||WA||
9522|FTRAW|129|32|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||WA||
9526|ID|129|32|HD/H.264|192|CONUS||WA||
9527|DIY|129|32|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||WA||
5160|KTEN3|129|16s|HD/H.264||||WA||
9629|BTV|121|13|DigTV||||WA||
381|EPIX2| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||
9521|UNVSN| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|270|CONUS||EA||
9522|FTRAW| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||EA||
9526|ID| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|192|CONUS||EA||
9527|DIY| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||EA||
250|WETHR| 72.7|22|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,10,250,0
5744|IAD13| 72.7|22|??||||EA||110W,208,100,30094
5767|IAD10| 72.7|22|??||||EA||110W,208,100,30072
5770|IAD1| 72.7|22|??||||EA||110W,208,100,30056
5771|IAD2| 72.7|22|??||||EA||110W,208,100,30059
5775|IAD6| 72.7|22|??||||EA||110W,208,100,30031
5776|IAD7| 72.7|22|??||||EA||110W,208,100,30032
5777|IAD8| 72.7|22|??||||EA||110W,208,100,30033
19225|CYCLO| 72.7|22|??||||EA||
4121|HISTI| 72.7|28|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,426,9525,0
4805|WETHR| 72.7|32|HD/H.264|250|CONUS||EA||119W,10,250,0
*Deleted: 17*

363|[strike]INDIE[/strike]|61.5|131|A4||||EA||
365|[strike]RETRO[/strike]|61.5|131|A4||||EA||
387|[strike]CI[/strike]|61.5|131|A4||||EA||
363|[strike]INDIE[/strike]|110|209|A4||||WA||
365|[strike]RETRO[/strike]|110|209|A4||||WA||
387|[strike]CI[/strike]|110|209|A4||||WA||
4809|[strike]TMP39[/strike]|129|432|A4||||WA||
4810|[strike]TMP40[/strike]|129|432|A4||||WA||
4811|[strike]TMP41[/strike]|129|432|A4||||WA||
4813|[strike]TMP43[/strike]|129|432|A4||||WA||
4814|[strike]TMP44[/strike]|129|432|A4||||WA||
4809|[strike]TMP39[/strike]| 72.7|906|A4||||EA||
4810|[strike]TMP40[/strike]| 72.7|906|A4||||EA||
4811|[strike]TMP41[/strike]| 72.7|906|A4||||EA||
4813|[strike]TMP43[/strike]| 72.7|906|A4||||EA||
4814|[strike]TMP44[/strike]| 72.7|906|A4||||EA||
4803|[strike]TMP33[/strike]| 72.7|932|A4||||EA||
Total channel changes:71


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The changes above reflect the addition of DIY, ID, EPIX2, UNVSN, FTRAW ... HD channels to their appropriate packages, the removal of the slate channel announcing last week's move of INDIE, RETRO and CI, and the repointing of the old NASA channel (213) to a different transponder where a slate is now available (among other changes).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:22 Date:051210 Time:114650


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Status: 1*

226|DISH|110|10|SD|||Preview|WA||
Total channel changes:1

Strange one - the channel is not available, but become in Preview mode.

V:23 Date:051210 Time:120651


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*EPG: 2*

5160|KTEN3|61.5|1s|HD/H.264||||EA||
5160|KTEN3|129|16s|HD/H.264||||WA||
Total channel changes:2

Minor EPG flag changes. (If someone will notice in their EPG ?)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

226 was the Gems shopping channel before Gems took themselves off of DISH.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> 226 was the Gems shopping channel before Gems took themselves off of DISH.


Can you see it in EPG, could you watch it now ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Can you see it in EPG, could you watch it now ?


It is not visible on my receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:00 Date:051310 Time:133101


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Source: 1*

19225|CYCLO| 72.7|22|??||||EA||110W,208,100,30225
Total channel changes:1


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:27 Date:051710 Time:082600


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Name: 6*

125|ITV2|110|10|SD|||Preview|WA||
9644|ITV2|110|10|SD|||Preview|WA||
9645|ITV1|110|10|SD|99|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Preview|WA||
9645|ITV1| 72.7|23|SD/H.264|99|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Preview|EA||110W,210,9645,0
125|ITV2| 72.7|31|SD/H.264|||Preview|EA||110W,210,125,0
9644|ITV2| 72.7|31|SD/H.264|||Preview|EA||110W,210,9644,0
*NotAvail: 2*

213|NASA|110|1|SD||||WA|NASA|
213|NASA| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||||EA||110W,201,213,0
Total channel changes:8


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

Nasa is still there.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That was the old NASA channel - a slate since last week. The real NASA moved to 212.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DavidMi said:


> Nasa is still there.


I mean bye for us, subscribers - the channels become hidden for mere mortal.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:07 Date:051910 Time:000100


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Moved: 75*

104|IDEA|119|9|SD|71|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Preview|WA||
134|SHNBC|119|9|SD|||Preview|WA||
137|QVC|119|9|SD|||Preview|WA||
210|CSPAN|119|9|SD||||WA|CSPAN|
211|CSPN2|119|9|SD||||WA||
212|NASA|119|9|SD||||WA||
222|HSN|119|9|SD|84|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Preview|WA|HSN|
225|C&T|119|9|SD||||WA||
228|SHNBC|119|9|SD|||Preview|WA||
230|ICTV|119|9|SD|||Preview|WA||
260|TBN|119|9|SD||||WA|TBN|
261|EWTN|119|9|SD||||WA|EWTN|
299|REELZ|119|9|SD||||WA||
469|ORDER|119|9|SD||||WA|ORDER|
5836|TST|119|9|SD||||WA||
9404|CSPAN|119|9|SD||||WA||
9409|TBN|119|9|SD||||WA||
9411|NAUHS|119|9|SD||||WA|NAUHS|
9412|UCTV|119|9|SD||||WA|UCTV|
9417|EWTN|119|9|SD||||WA||
9602|BTV|119|9|DigTV||||WA|BTV2|
9648|IDEA|119|9|SD|||Preview|WA||
19073|HSNAP|119|9|HidOpenTV|||Preview|WA||
6438|KGO|119|4s|HD/H.264|7|San Francisco/Oakland/San Jose, CA||WA|KGODT|
6439|KPIX|119|4s|HD/H.264|5|San Francisco/Oakland/San Jose, CA||WA|KPIXDT|
6440|KNTV|119|4s|HD/H.264|11|San Francisco/Oakland/San Jose, CA||WA|KNTVDT|
6441|KTVU|119|4s|HD/H.264|2|San Francisco/Oakland/San Jose, CA||WA|KTVUDT|
6442|KRON|119|4s|HD/H.264|4|San Francisco/Oakland/San Jose, CA||WA||
641|TVJPN|119|5s|SD||||WA|TVJPN|
5657|KITV2|119|5s|SD||||WA|KITVDT2|
5669|KHON2|119|5s|SD||||WA|KHONDT2|
8900|KITV|119|5s|SD|4|Honolulu, HI||WA|KITV|
8901|KGMB|119|5s|SD|9|Honolulu, HI||WA||
8902|KHNL|119|5s|SD|13|Honolulu, HI||WA|KHNL|
8903|KHON|119|5s|SD|2|Honolulu, HI||WA|KHON|
8904|KFVE|119|5s|SD|5|Honolulu, HI||WA||
8905|KHET|119|5s|SD|11|Honolulu, HI||WA|KHET|
8906|KBFD|119|5s|SD|32|Honolulu, HI||WA|KBFD|
8907|KWHE|119|5s|SD|14|Honolulu, HI||WA|KWHE|
8908|KIKU|119|5s|SD|20|Honolulu, HI||WA|KIKU|
8950|KGUN|119|4s|SD|9|Tucson (Nogales), AZ||WA||
8951|KOLD|119|4s|SD|13|Tucson (Nogales), AZ||WA||
8952|KVOA|119|4s|SD|4|Tucson (Nogales), AZ||WA||
8953|KMSB|119|4s|SD|11|Tucson (Nogales), AZ||WA||
8954|KWBA|119|4s|SD|58|Tucson (Nogales), AZ||WA||
8955|KTTU|119|4s|SD|18|Tucson (Nogales), AZ||WA||
8956|KUAT|119|4s|SD|6|Tucson (Nogales), AZ||WA||
8957|KUVE|119|4s|SD|46|Tucson (Nogales), AZ||WA|KUVE|
8958|KHRR|119|4s|SD|40|Tucson (Nogales), AZ||WA||
8959|KUDF|119|4s|SD|14|Tucson (Nogales), AZ||WA||
7080|WMVT|119|4s|SD|36|Milwaukee, WI||WA|WMVT|
7081|WMLW|119|4s|SD|41|Milwaukee, WI||WA||
7030|KIMO|119|1s|SD|13|Anchorage, AK||WA|KIMO|
7031|KTVA|119|1s|SD|11|Anchorage, AK||WA|KTVA|
7032|KTUU|119|1s|SD|2|Anchorage, AK||WA|KTUU|
7033|KTBY|119|1s|SD|4|Anchorage, AK||WA|KTBY|
7035|KYES|119|1s|SD|5|Anchorage, AK||WA|KYES|
7036|KAKM|119|1s|SD|7|Anchorage, AK||WA|KAKM|
7037|KYESD|119|1s|SD|6|Anchorage, AK||WA|KYESDT3|
7038|KDMD|119|1s|SD|33|Anchorage, AK||WA|KDMD|
7040|ALSKA|119|1s|SD|70|Anchorage, AK||WA|ALSKA|
7487|WJWJ|119|4s|SD|16|Savannah, GA||WA||
7250|WOLO|119|4s|SD|25|Columbia, SC||WA|WOLO|
7251|WLTX|119|4s|SD|19|Columbia, SC||WA|WLTX|
7252|WIS|119|4s|SD|10|Columbia, SC||WA|WIS|
7253|WACH|119|4s|SD|57|Columbia, SC||WA|WACH|
7254|WKTC|119|4s|SD|63|Columbia, SC||WA||
7255|WZRB|119|4s|SD|47|Columbia, SC||WA|WZRB|
7256|WRLK|119|4s|SD|35|Columbia, SC||WA|WRLK|
7480|WJCL|119|4s|SD|22|Savannah, GA||WA|WJCL|
7481|WTOC|119|4s|SD|11|Savannah, GA||WA|WTOC|
7482|WSAV|119|4s|SD|3|Savannah, GA||WA|WSAV|
7483|WTGS|119|4s|SD|28|Savannah, GA||WA|WTGS|
7485|WGSA|119|4s|SD|34|Savannah, GA||WA|WGSA|
7486|WVAN|119|4s|SD|9|Savannah, GA||WA|WVAN|
*Source: 25*

7080|WMVT|61.5|11s|SD/H.264|36|Milwaukee, WI||EA||119W,6404,7080,0
7081|WMLW|61.5|11s|SD/H.264|41|Milwaukee, WI||EA||119W,6404,7081,0
7254|WKTC|61.5|5s|SD/H.264|63|Columbia, SC||EA||119W,6554,7254,0
7255|WZRB|61.5|5s|SD/H.264|47|Columbia, SC||EA||119W,6554,7255,0
7256|WRLK|61.5|5s|SD/H.264|35|Columbia, SC||EA||119W,6554,7256,0
225|C&T| 72.7|1|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,9,225,0
261|EWTN| 72.7|1|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,9,261,0
9417|EWTN| 72.7|1|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,9,9417,0
211|CSPN2| 72.7|5|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,9,211,0
230|ICTV| 72.7|5|SD/H.264|||Preview|EA||119W,9,230,0
134|SHNBC| 72.7|7|SD/H.264|||Preview|EA||119W,9,134,0
228|SHNBC| 72.7|7|SD/H.264|||Preview|EA||119W,9,228,0
299|REELZ| 72.7|7|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,9,299,0
137|QVC| 72.7|11|SD/H.264|||Preview|EA||119W,9,137,0
222|HSN| 72.7|15|SD/H.264|84|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Preview|EA||119W,9,222,0
260|TBN| 72.7|15|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,9,260,0
9409|TBN| 72.7|15|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,9,9409,0
9412|UCTV| 72.7|15|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,9,9412,0
210|CSPAN| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,9,210,0
212|NASA| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,9,212,0
9404|CSPAN| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,9,9404,0
9411|NAUHS| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,9,9411,0
469|ORDER| 72.7|29|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,9,469,0
104|IDEA| 72.7|31|SD/H.264|71|Abilene/Sweetwater, TX|Preview|EA||119W,9,104,0
9648|IDEA| 72.7|31|SD/H.264|||Preview|EA||119W,9,9648,0
*Deleted: 6*

6862|[strike]UP10[/strike]|119|6101|A4||||WA||
6808|[strike]UP9[/strike]|119|6195|9A||||WA||
6840|[strike]UP8[/strike]|119|6254|A4||||WA||
6855|[strike]UP10[/strike]|119|6304|A4||||WA||
6877|[strike]UP29[/strike]|119|6404|A4||||WA||
6847|[strike]UP11[/strike]|119|6554|A4||||WA||
Total channel changes:106

V:23 Date:051910 Time:000009 PDT


TID|NID|Freq|Pos|Pol|Mod|SR|FEC|Type|Result
9|4100|12,340,640|119.0W|R|QPSK|20,000,000|7/8||New
6195|4100|12,282,320|119.0W|R|QPSK|20,000,000|5/6->7/8|05s;0000|F 
[strike]4[/strike]|[strike]4100[/strike]|[strike]12,267,740[/strike]|[strike]119.0W[/strike]|[strike]L[/strike]|[strike]QPSK[/strike]|[strike]20,000,000[/strike]|[strike]7/8[/strike]|[strike][/strike]|[strike]Gone[/strike]
[strike]47[/strike]|[strike]4100[/strike]|[strike]12,311,480[/strike]|[strike]119.0W[/strike]|[strike]R[/strike]|[strike]8PSK-TC[/strike]|[strike]21,500,000[/strike]|[strike]5/6[/strike]|[strike][/strike]|[strike]Gone[/strike]
Total:4


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

FYI. The above moves are from the old 119 satellite to the new 119 satellite.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nmetro said:


> FYI. The above moves are from the old 119 satellite to the new 119 satellite.


FYI: That's E14 start his job tonight.

[That's interesting ... You pushing info from there to here but never provided feedback to them. Why ? Afraid to be banned ?]


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:12 Date:051910 Time:114600


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Number: 1*

5252->5262|WVLA|129|9s|HD/H.264|33|Baton Rouge, LA||WA||
Total channel changes:1

V:13 Date:051910 Time:121641


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Number: 1*

5262->5252|WVLA|129|9s|HD/H.264|33|Baton Rouge, LA||WA||
Total channel changes:1


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Just seeing if we're awake ...


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

nmetro said:


> Most programming on 61.5 has been duplicated on the Eastern Arc satellite (72.7) and many people have been contacted by DISH to repoint their 61.5 dish to the Eastern Arch satellite (72.7) or get a new Dish installed to receive the Eastern Arc satellite (72.7).
> 
> .


I get 61.5 because I'm in the exception area in south Texas that can't see 129. So can I just point that one dish at 72.7 and get the HD that has been added lately? How do I figure our what, if anything, I lose by making that switch? Thanks!


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

P Smith said:


> FYI: That's E14 start his job tonight.
> 
> [That's interesting ... You pushing info from there to here but never provided feedback to them. Why ? Afraid to be banned ?]


If you are referring to the other forum; the information "there" provided information that these channels moved from one satellite to another. My post was just to provide those who saw the report oner "here" a bit of information that was not clear from the posted report "here". I am not sure what is meant by being "banned"; I had nothing to say on their end; I rarely post "there" anyway.

What the issue is between "here" and "there", as you call it, is unknown to me. I just use both forums as a useful reference for my needs.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

dclaryjr said:


> I get 61.5 because I'm in the exception area in south Texas that can't see 129. So can I just point that one dish at 72.7 and get the HD that has been added lately? How do I figure our what, if anything, I lose by making that switch? Thanks!


Don't repoint your 61.5 dish to 72 because you will lose a good bit of your current HD. You could ADD a 72 dish to 61.5 and things would be good.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:28 Date:052010 Time:130000


TID|NID|Freq|Pos|Pol|Mod|SR|FEC|Addtl
*New: 1*

47|4100|12,311,480|119.0W|R|8PSK-TC|21,500,000|5/6||
Total channel changes:1


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

213 WETHR added to 119° TP 10 (SD Instant Order)
213 WETHR added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
587 AATH added to 118° TP 14 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5025 A&E added to 110° 20s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5026 APL added to 110° 23s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5027 BRAVO added to 110° 23s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5028 TOON added to 110° 18s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5029 CNN added to 110° 18s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5030 CMDY added to 110° 18s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5031 DISC added to 110° 20s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5032 FOOD added to 110° 20s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5033 FX added to 110° 18s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5036 HGTV added to 110° 20s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5037 LIFE added to 110° 20s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5038 DISXD added to 110° 23s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5039 MTV added to 110° 20s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5040 NICK added to 110° 18s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5041 SPIKE added to 110° 18s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5042 SYFY added to 110° TP 7 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5043 TBS added to 110° 18s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5044 TLC added to 110° 20s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5045 TNT added to 110° TP 7 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5046 USA added to 110° TP 7 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5047 TWC added to 110° 20s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5060 CNBC added to 110° 23s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5061 DISE added to 110° 18s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5062 ESPN added to 110° TP 7 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5063 ESPN2 added to 110° 23s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5064 HIST added to 110° 23s48/49 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5065 WGN added to 110° TP 19 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5072 HDTHR added to 110° TP 13 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5073 HDNET added to 110° TP 7 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5074 HDNMV added to 110° TP 7 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5250 WTXL added to 129° 16s51 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5260 WICS (20-00) added to 129° 12s30 (HD Terre Haute, IN *TEST* Hidden)
5262 WVLA (33-00) added to 129° 9s42 (HD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden)
5264 KFTV (21-00) added to 129° 8s32 (HD Fresno, CA *TEST* Hidden)
5270 KEYT (3-00) added to 129° 15s32 (HD Monterey, CA *TEST* Hidden)
5270 KSAT (3-00) added to 110° 25s22 (HD Larado, TX *TEST* Hidden)
5280 KBMT (12-00) added to 77° TP 10 (HD Lake Charles, LA *TEST* Hidden)
5280 WGXAD (16-00) added to 77° TP 16 (HD Macon, GA *TEST* Hidden)
5281 KFDM (6-00) added to 77° TP 10 (HD Lake Charles, LA *TEST* Hidden)
5281 WMAZ (13-00) added to 77° TP 16 (HD Macon, GA *TEST* Hidden)
5282 WMGT (41-00) added to 77° TP 16 (HD Macon, GA *TEST* Hidden)
5283 WGXA (24-00) added to 77° TP 16 (HD Macon, GA *TEST* Hidden)
6312 KMEX (34-00) added to 129° 4s33 (HD Los Angeles, CA *TEST* Hidden)
6313 KFTR (46-00) added to 129° 4s33 (HD Los Angeles, CA *TEST* Hidden)
6328 KLUZ (41-00) added to 129° 10s35 (HD Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM *TEST* Hidden)
6336 KCEC (50-00) added to 129° 4s19 (HD Denver, CO *TEST* Hidden)
6406 WLTV (23-00) added to 110° 12s1 (HD Miami, FL *TEST* Hidden)
6407 WAMI (69-00) added to 110° 12s1 (HD Miami, FL *TEST* Hidden)
6412 KBNT (17-00) added to 110° 29s39 (HD San Diego, CA *TEST* Hidden)
6520 WVII (7-00) added to 110° 25s8 (SD Presque Isle, ME *TEST* Hidden)
6521 WTVH (6-00) added to 110° 4s4 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6521 WWL (22-00) added to 110° 23s12 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6522 KSHB (41-00) added to 110° 18s24 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6522 WBAL (11-00) added to 110° 23s5 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6522 WDSU (7-00) added to 110° 23s12 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6522 WLBZ (2-00) added to 110° 25s8 (SD Presque Isle, ME *TEST* Hidden)
6524 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6530 KOTA (3-00) added to 110° 26s33 (SD Glendive, MT *TEST* Hidden)
6530 KSTP (5-00) added to 110° 4s28 (SD Mankato, MN *TEST* Hidden)
6530 WBOYD (52-00) added to 129° 9s31 (SD Parkersburg, WV *TEST* Hidden)
6530 WJRT (12-00) added to 110° 20s13 (SD Alpena, MI *TEST* Hidden)
6530 WRTV (6-00) added to 110° 18s13 (SD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden)
6530 WTOK (11-00) added to 110° 31s11 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6531 KCTV (5-00) added to 110° 18s24 (SD St Joseph, MO *TEST* Hidden)
6531 WDTV (5-00) added to 129° 9s31 (SD Parkersburg, WV *TEST* Hidden)
6531 WREG (3-00) added to 110° 20s14 (SD Jonesboro, AR *TEST* Hidden)
6531 WUSA (9-00) added to 110° 25s5 (SD /Staunton, VA *TEST* Hidden)
6532 KARE (11-00) added to 110° 4s28 (SD Mankato, MN *TEST* Hidden)
6532 KSHB (41-00) added to 110° 18s24 (SD St Joseph, MO *TEST* Hidden)
6532 WEYI (25-00) added to 110° 20s13 (SD Alpena, MI *TEST* Hidden)
6532 WMC (5-00) added to 110° 20s14 (SD Jonesboro, AR *TEST* Hidden)
6532 WRC (4-00) added to 110° 25s5 (SD /Staunton, VA *TEST* Hidden)
6532 WTHR (13-00) added to 110° 18s13 (SD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden)
6533 KEVN (7-00) added to 110° 26s33 (SD Glendive, MT *TEST* Hidden)
6533 WDAF (4-00) added to 110° 18s24 (SD St Joseph, MO *TEST* Hidden)
6533 WGBCD (31-00) added to 110° 31s11 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6533 WHBQ (13-00) added to 110° 20s14 (SD Jonesboro, AR *TEST* Hidden)
6533 WXIN (59-00) added to 110° 18s13 (SD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden)
6534 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Glendive, MT *TEST* Hidden)
6535 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6536 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden)
6537 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Mankato, MN *TEST* Hidden)
6538 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6539 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Parkersburg, WV *TEST* Hidden)
6540 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD St Joseph, MO *TEST* Hidden)
6541 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Victoria, TX *TEST* Hidden)
6541 WREG (3-00) added to 110° 20s14 (SD Jackson, TN *TEST* Hidden)
6542 WMC (5-00) added to 110° 20s14 (SD Jackson, TN *TEST* Hidden)
6552 KARK (4-00) added to 110° 18s15 (SD Greenwood, MS *TEST* Hidden)
6552 WSTM (3-00) added to 110° 4s4 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6554 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6571 KOLN (10-00) added to 110° 27s29 (SD North Platte, NE *TEST* Hidden)
6847 UP11 added to 119° 7s14 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
6855 UP10 added to 119° 5s6 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
6862 UP10 added to 119° 7s4 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
7666 WTXL (27-00) added to 110° 25s3 (SD Albany, GA *TEST* Hidden)
7920 WTVY (4-00) added to 110° 4s7 (SD Panama City, FL *TEST* Hidden)
8121 KSAT (3-00) added to 110° 23s22 (SD Larado, TX *TEST* Hidden)
8486 WVLA (33-00) added to 110° 25s12 (SD Lafayette, LA *TEST* Hidden)
8567 WJHG (7-00) added to 110° 4s7 (SD Dothan, AL *TEST* Hidden)
9186 KEYT (3-00) added to 110° 23s42 (SD Monterey, CA *TEST* Hidden)
9381 KFXF (7-00) added to 110° 26s46 (SD Juneau, AK *TEST* Hidden)

265 CCTV9 renamed CCNEW (110° TP 22 SD Free)
265 CCTV9 renamed CCNEW (72.7° TP 1 SD MPEG4 Free)
694 CCTV9 renamed CCNEW (118° TP 24 SD Hidden)
9633 BTV renamed BB&T (121° TP 13 SD)

598 RBTI moved from TP 21 to TP 4 at 61.5° (SD Hidden)
916 ERASP moved from TP 21 to TP 4 at 61.5° (Audio Hidden)
4277 TMP63 moved from 129° TP 20 to 72.7° TP 3 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5349 TMP63 moved from 129° TP 20 to 72.7° TP 3 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9621 BTV moved from TP 4 to TP 21 at 61.5° (SD)
9622 BTV moved from TP 4 to TP 21 at 61.5° (SD)

577 PFC 118° TP 20 SD Hidden (was SD)
577 PFC 61.5° TP 4 SD Hidden (was SD)
596 GLOBO 61.5° TP 8 SD (was SD Hidden)
814 GLOBO 118° TP 30 SD (was SD Hidden)
4121 HISTI 129° TP 26 HD Hidden (was HD *TEST* Hidden)
4121 HISTI 72.7° TP 28 HD Hidden (was HD *TEST* Hidden)
4805 WETHR (250 HD) 129° TP 31 HD (was HD *TEST* Hidden)
4805 WETHR (250 HD) 72.7° TP 32 HD (was HD *TEST* Hidden)
5775 IAD6 72.7° TP 22 ITV Free (was ITV)
5777 IAD8 72.7° TP 22 ITV Free (was ITV)
6425 KPDX (49-00) 110° 29s44 HD Portland, OR Hidden (was HD Portland, OR *TEST* Hidden)
213 NASA removed from 110° TP 1 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
213 NASA removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
250 WETHR removed from 119° TP 10 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
250 WETHR removed from 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Channel 213 is a new "Weather Window" from The Weather Channel.

This should answer the complaints about TWC not airing the weather often enough.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Reposting from above adding the right markets -
These are "Significantly Viewed" stations (missing network stations) ... none are available.
The market shown is the market where DISH will be offering them.

5260 WICS (20-00) added to 129° 12s30 (HD Terre Haute, IN *TEST* Hidden)
5262 WVLA (33-00) added to 129° 9s42 (HD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden)
5264 KFTV (21-00) added to 129° 8s32 (HD Fresno, CA *TEST* Hidden)
5270 KEYT (3-00) added to 129° 15s32 (HD Monterey, CA *TEST* Hidden)
5270 KSAT (3-00) added to 110° 25s22 (HD Larado, TX *TEST* Hidden)
5280 KBMT (12-00) added to 77° TP 10 (HD Lake Charles, LA *TEST* Hidden)
5281 KFDM (6-00) added to 77° TP 10 (HD Lake Charles, LA *TEST* Hidden)
5280 WGXAD (16-00) added to 77° TP 16 (HD Macon, GA *TEST* Hidden)
5281 WMAZ (13-00) added to 77° TP 16 (HD Macon, GA *TEST* Hidden)
5282 WMGT (41-00) added to 77° TP 16 (HD Macon, GA *TEST* Hidden)
5283 WGXA (24-00) added to 77° TP 16 (HD Macon, GA *TEST* Hidden)
6312 KMEX (34-00) added to 129° 4s33 (HD Los Angeles, CA *TEST* Hidden)
6313 KFTR (46-00) added to 129° 4s33 (HD Los Angeles, CA *TEST* Hidden)
6328 KLUZ (41-00) added to 129° 10s35 (HD Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM *TEST* Hidden)
6336 KCEC (50-00) added to 129° 4s19 (HD Denver, CO *TEST* Hidden)
6406 WLTV (23-00) added to 110° 12s1 (HD Miami, FL *TEST* Hidden)
6407 WAMI (69-00) added to 110° 12s1 (HD Miami, FL *TEST* Hidden)
6412 KBNT (17-00) added to 110° 29s39 (HD San Diego, CA *TEST* Hidden)
6520 WVII (7-00) added to 110° 25s8 (SD Presque Isle, ME *TEST* Hidden)
6521 WTVH (6-00) added to 110° 4s4 (SD Utica, NY *TEST* Hidden)
6521 WWL (22-00) added to 110° 23s12 (SD Biloxi / Golfport, MS *TEST* Hidden)
6522 WDSU (7-00) added to 110° 23s12 (SD Biloxi / Golfport, MS *TEST* Hidden)
6522 KSHB (41-00) added to 110° 18s24 (SD Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO *TEST* Hidden)
6522 WBAL (11-00) added to 110° 23s5 (SD Salisbury, MD *TEST* Hidden)
6522 WLBZ (2-00) added to 110° 25s8 (SD Presque Isle, ME *TEST* Hidden)
6524 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Utica, NY *TEST* Hidden)
6530 KOTA (3-00) added to 110° 26s33 (SD Glendive, MT *TEST* Hidden)
6530 KSTP (5-00) added to 110° 4s28 (SD Mankato, MN *TEST* Hidden)
6530 WBOYD (52-00) added to 129° 9s31 (SD Parkersburg, WV *TEST* Hidden)
6531 WDTV (5-00) added to 129° 9s31 (SD Parkersburg, WV *TEST* Hidden)
6539 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Parkersburg, WV *TEST* Hidden)
6530 WJRT (12-00) added to 110° 20s13 (SD Alpena, MI *TEST* Hidden)
6532 WEYI (25-00) added to 110° 20s13 (SD Alpena, MI *TEST* Hidden)
6530 WRTV (6-00) added to 110° 18s13 (SD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden)
6532 WTHR (13-00) added to 110° 18s13 (SD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden)
6533 WXIN (59-00) added to 110° 18s13 (SD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden)
6536 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden)
6530 WTOK (11-00) added to 110° 31s11 (SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS *TEST* Hidden)
6533 WGBCD (31-00) added to 110° 31s11 (SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS *TEST* Hidden)
6535 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS *TEST* Hidden)
6531 KCTV (5-00) added to 110° 18s24 (SD St Joseph, MO *TEST* Hidden)
6532 KSHB (41-00) added to 110° 18s24 (SD St Joseph, MO *TEST* Hidden)
6533 WDAF (4-00) added to 110° 18s24 (SD St Joseph, MO *TEST* Hidden)
6540 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD St Joseph, MO *TEST* Hidden)
6531 WREG (3-00) added to 110° 20s14 (SD Jonesboro, AR *TEST* Hidden)
6532 WMC (5-00) added to 110° 20s14 (SD Jonesboro, AR *TEST* Hidden)
6533 WHBQ (13-00) added to 110° 20s14 (SD Jonesboro, AR *TEST* Hidden)
6531 WUSA (9-00) added to 110° 25s5 (SD Harrisonburg, VA *TEST* Hidden)
6532 WRC (4-00) added to 110° 25s5 (SD Harrisonburg, VA *TEST* Hidden)
6532 KARE (11-00) added to 110° 4s28 (SD Mankato, MN *TEST* Hidden)
6533 KEVN (7-00) added to 110° 26s33 (SD Glendive, MT *TEST* Hidden)
6534 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Glendive, MT *TEST* Hidden)
6537 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Mankato, MN *TEST* Hidden)
6538 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO *TEST* Hidden)
6541 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Victoria, TX *TEST* Hidden)
6541 WREG (3-00) added to 110° 20s14 (SD Jackson, TN *TEST* Hidden)
6542 WMC (5-00) added to 110° 20s14 (SD Jackson, TN *TEST* Hidden)
6552 KARK (4-00) added to 110° 18s15 (SD Greenwood, MS *TEST* Hidden)
6552 WSTM (3-00) added to 110° 4s4 (SD Watertown, NY *TEST* Hidden)
6554 PBS (62-00) added to 119° TP 8 (SD Zanesville, OH *TEST* Hidden)
6571 KOLN (10-00) added to 110° 27s29 (SD North Platte, NE *TEST* Hidden)
7666 WTXL (27-00) added to 110° 25s3 (SD Albany, GA *TEST* Hidden)
7920 WTVY (4-00) added to 110° 4s7 (SD Panama City, FL *TEST* Hidden)
8121 KSAT (3-00) added to 110° 23s22 (SD Larado, TX *TEST* Hidden)
8486 WVLA (33-00) added to 110° 25s12 (SD Lafayette, LA *TEST* Hidden)
8567 WJHG (7-00) added to 110° 4s7 (SD Dothan, AL *TEST* Hidden)
9186 KEYT (3-00) added to 110° 23s42 (SD Monterey, CA *TEST* Hidden)
9381 KFXF (7-00) added to 110° 26s46 (SD Juneau, AK *TEST* Hidden)


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

That's even worse than Smith's. Very hard to read.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DavidMi said:


> That's even worse than Smith's. Very hard to read.


It is a work in progress ...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It's easy enough for me to read, but what the heck are they doing?


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> It is a work in progress ...


I think this format is a little more informative and does not rely on abbreviations, codes, etc.. As for the numbers in parenthesis, after a station call sign, e.g 33-00, maybe remove the "-00" and just add "-XX" for subchannels uplinked, like 33-01 for example. Also, adding headers like added, moved, changed, removed, renamed between the breaks would be helpful.

Also, as I suggested earlier, you may want to post a new thread once a week for changes, else this thread will grow very large over time.

Finally, I appreciate the uplink reports in any format. It certainly better than hoping for DISH to announce that they added a new channel, moved some channels around or, like today, removed/replaced a channel. And you effort, and P Smith's effort, is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

scooper said:


> Don't repoint your 61.5 dish to 72 because you will lose a good bit of your current HD. You could ADD a 72 dish to 61.5 and things would be good.


Thanks! Nothing added lately is motivating me to do so but if ESPNU lights up, I may have to do something about it.


----------



## bosox (Feb 3, 2008)

nmetro said:


> I think this format is a little more informative and does not rely on abbreviations, codes, etc.. As for the numbers in parenthesis, after a station call sign, e.g 33-00, maybe remove the "-00" and just add "-XX" for subchannels uplinked, like 33-01 for example. Also, adding headers like added, moved, changed, removed, renamed between the breaks would be helpful.
> 
> Also, as I suggested earlier, you may want to post a new thread once a week for changes, else this thread will grow very large over time.
> 
> Finally, I appreciate the uplink reports in any format. It certainly better than hoping for DISH to announce that they added a new channel, moved some channels around or, like today, removed/replaced a channel. And you effort, and P Smith's effort, is greatly appreciated.


While I certainly miss John H's reports, I agree with nmetro!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:22 Date:052010 Time:130101


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Moved: 4*

9621|BTV|61.5|21|DigTV||||EA|BTV3|
9622|BTV|61.5|21|DigTV||||EA|BTV4|
598|RBTI|61.5|4|SD||||EA||
916|ERASP|61.5|4|Audio||||EA||
*Name: 4*

265|CCNEW|110|22|SD|||FTA|WA|CCTV-9|
9633|BB&T|121|13|DigTV||||WA||
694|CCNEW|118.7|24|SD||||WA|CCTV-9|
265|CCNEW| 72.7|1|SD/H.264|||FTA|EA||110W,222,265,0
*LName:*

1|VOD1|61.5|29|VOD||||EA|^...... |
1|VOD1|110|21|VOD||||WA|^...... |
1|VOD1| 72.7|21|VOD||||EA|^...... |
5744|IAD13| 72.7|22|IP/IAD||||EA|^000999 |110W,208,100,30094
5770|IAD1| 72.7|22|IP/IAD||||EA|^000999 |110W,208,100,30056
5776|IAD7| 72.7|22|IP/IAD||||EA|^000999 |110W,208,100,30032
*Status: 18*

19225|CYCLO|119|10|HidOpenTV|||Preview|WA||
577|PFC|61.5|4|SD||||EA||
596|GLOBO|61.5|8|SD|||Preview|EA|GLOBO|
9469|PLDIA|61.5|19|HD/H.264|369|CONUS|Preview|EA||
9420|TNT|110|7|HD/H.264|138|CONUS|Preview|WA||
9422|HDNET|110|7|HD/H.264|362|CONUS|Preview|WA||
9424|ESPN|110|7|HD/H.264|140|CONUS|Preview|WA|ESPHD|
9469|PLDIA|129|19|HD/H.264|369|CONUS|Preview|WA||
577|PFC|118.7|20|SD||||WA||
814|GLOBO|118.7|30|SD|||Preview|WA||
9420|TNT| 72.7|13|HD/H.264|138|CONUS|Preview|EA||110W,207,9420,0
9424|ESPN| 72.7|13|HD/H.264|140|CONUS|Preview|EA||110W,207,9424,0
9422|HDNET| 72.7|17|HD/H.264|362|CONUS|Preview|EA||110W,207,9422,0
5767|IAD10| 72.7|22|IP/IAD|||Preview|EA||110W,208,100,30072
5771|IAD2| 72.7|22|IP/IAD|||Preview|EA||110W,208,100,30059
5775|IAD6| 72.7|22|IP/IAD|||FTA|EA||110W,208,100,30031
5777|IAD8| 72.7|22|IP/IAD|||FTA|EA||110W,208,100,30033
19225|CYCLO| 72.7|22|IP/IAD|||Preview|EA||110W,208,100,30225
*Avail: 5*

6425|KPDX|110|29s|HD/H.264|49|Portland, OR||WA||
4121|HISTI|129|26|HD/H.264|121|CONUS||WA||129W,426,9525,0
4805|WETHR|129|31|HD/H.264|213|CONUS||WA||119W,10,213,0
4121|HISTI| 72.7|28|HD/H.264|121|CONUS||EA||129W,426,9525,0
4805|WETHR| 72.7|32|HD/H.264|213|CONUS||EA||119W,10,213,0
*Added: 109*

6524|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Syracuse, NY||WA||
6534|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Glendive, MT||WA||
6535|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Meridian, MS||WA||
6536|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Terre Haute, IN||WA||
6537|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Mankato, MN||WA||
6538|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Kansas City, MO||WA||
6539|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Peoria/Bloomington, IL||WA||
6540|PBS|119|8|SD|62|St. Joseph, MO||WA||
6541|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Victoria, TX||WA||
6554|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Zanesville, OH||WA||
213|WETHR|119|10|SD||||WA||
6862|UP10|119|7s|HD/H.264||||WA||
6855|UP10|119|5s|HD/H.264||||WA||
6847|UP11|119|7s|HD/H.264||||WA||
5042|SYFY|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9432,0
5045|TNT|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9420,0
5046|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
5062|ESPN|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9424,0
5073|HDNET|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9422,0
5074|HDNMV|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9423,0
5072|HDTHR|110|13|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,213,9421,0
5065|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9446,0
5025|A&E|110|20s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,122,9419,0
5031|DISC|110|20s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9487,0
5032|FOOD|110|20s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,102,9462,0
5036|HGTV|110|20s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,102,9461,0
5037|LIFE|110|20s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,120,9470,0
5039|MTV|110|20s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,127,9484,0
5044|TLC|110|20s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9488,0
5047|TWC|110|20s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
9381|KFXF|110|26s|SD|7|Juneau, AK||WA||
5028|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
5029|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5030|CMDY|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,127,9485,0
5033|FX|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9475,0
5040|NICK|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,127,9416,0
5041|SPIKE|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,127,9506,0
5043|TBS|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,122,9499,0
5061|DISE|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9433,0
5026|APL|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9489,0
5027|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
5038|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
5060|CNBC|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,9439,0
5063|ESPN2|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,102,9425,0
5064|HIST|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,122,9491,0
9186|KEYT|110|23s|SD|3|Monterey/Salinas, CA||WA||
6412|KBNT|110|29s|HD/H.264|17|San Diego, CA||WA||
6530|KOTA|110|26s|SD|3|Glendive, MT||WA||
6533|KEVN|110|26s|SD|7|Glendive, MT||WA||
6531|WREG|110|20s|SD|3|Jonesboro, AR||WA||
6532|WMC|110|20s|SD|5|Jonesboro, AR||WA||
6533|WHBQ|110|20s|SD|13|Jonesboro, AR||WA||
6541|WREG|110|20s|SD|3|Jackson, TN||WA||
6542|WMC|110|20s|SD|5|Jackson, TN||WA||
7920|WTVY|110|4s|SD|4|Panama City, FL||WA||
8567|WJHG|110|4s|SD|7|Dothan, AL||WA||
6552|KARK|110|18s|SD|4|Greenville, MS||WA||
6521|WWL|110|23s|SD|22|New Orleans, LA||WA||
6522|WDSU|110|23s|SD|7|New Orleans, LA||WA||
8486|WVLA|110|25s|SD|33|Lafayette, LA||WA||
8121|KSAT|110|23s|SD|3|Laredo, TX||WA||
5270|KSAT|110|25s|HD/H.264|3|Laredo, TX||WA||
6530|WJRT|110|20s|SD|12|Alpena, MI||WA||
6532|WEYI|110|20s|SD|25|Alpena, MI||WA||
6530|WRTV|110|18s|SD|6|Terre Haute, IN||WA||
6532|WTHR|110|18s|SD|13|Terre Haute, IN||WA||
6533|WXIN|110|18s|SD|59|Terre Haute, IN||WA||
6530|WTOK|110|31s|SD|11|Meridian, MS||WA||
6533|WGBCD|110|31s|SD|31|Meridian, MS||WA||
6530|KSTP|110|4s|SD|5|Mankato, MN||WA||
6532|KARE|110|4s|SD|11|Mankato, MN||WA||
6522|KSHB|110|18s|SD|41|Kansas City, MO||WA||
6531|KCTV|110|18s|SD|5|St. Joseph, MO||WA||
6532|KSHB|110|18s|SD|41|St. Joseph, MO||WA||
6533|WDAF|110|18s|SD|4|St. Joseph, MO||WA||
6571|KOLN|110|27s|SD|10|North Platte, NE||WA||
6406|WLTV|110|12s|HD/H.264|23|Miami/Ft. Lauderdale, FL||WA||
6407|WAMI|110|12s|HD/H.264|69|Miami/Ft. Lauderdale, FL||WA||
7666|WTXL|110|25s|SD|27|Albany, GA||WA||
6522|WBAL|110|23s|SD|11|Baltimore, MD||WA||
6531|WUSA|110|25s|SD|9|Staunton, VA||WA||
6532|WRC|110|25s|SD|4|Staunton, VA||WA||
6521|WTVH|110|4s|SD|6|Syracuse, NY||WA||
6552|WSTM|110|4s|SD|3|Washington, DC/Harrisburg, PA||WA||
6520|WVII|110|25s|SD|7|Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA||WA||
6522|WLBZ|110|25s|SD|2|Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA||WA||
4277|TMP63|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA||
5349|TMP63|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA||
6336|KCEC|129|4s|HD/H.264|50|Denver, CO||WA||
6328|KLUZ|129|10s|HD/H.264|41|Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM||WA||
6312|KMEX|129|4s|HD/H.264|34|Los Angeles, CA||WA||
6313|KFTR|129|4s|HD/H.264|46|Los Angeles, CA||WA||
5264|KFTV|129|8s|HD/H.264|21|Fresno/Visalia, CA||WA||
5270|KEYT|129|15s|HD/H.264|3|Monterey/Salinas, CA||WA||
5262|WVLA|129|9s|HD/H.264|33|Terre Haute, IN||WA||
5260|WICS|129|12s|HD/H.264|20|Terre Haute, IN||WA||
6530|WBOYD|129|9s|SD|52|Peoria/Bloomington, IL||WA||
6531|WDTV|129|9s|SD|5|Peoria/Bloomington, IL||WA||
5250|WTXL|129|16s|HD/H.264||||WA||
587|AATH|118.7|14|SD||||WA||
5280|KBMT|77|10|HD/H.264|12|Lake Charles, LA||EA||
5281|KFDM|77|10|HD/H.264|6|Lake Charles, LA||EA||
5280|WGXAD|77|16|HD/H.264|16|Macon, GA||EA||
5281|WMAZ|77|16|HD/H.264|13|Macon, GA||EA||
5282|WMGT|77|16|HD/H.264|41|Macon, GA||EA||
5283|WGXA|77|16|HD/H.264|24|Macon, GA||EA||
4277|TMP63| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA||
5349|TMP63| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA||
213|WETHR| 72.7|22|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,10,213,0
*Deleted: 4*

250|[strike]WETHR[/strike]|119|10|9A||||WA||
213|[strike]NASA[/strike]|110|201|9A||||WA|NASA|
213|[strike]NASA[/strike]| 72.7|921|A8||||EA||110W,201,213,0
250|[strike]WETHR[/strike]| 72.7|922|A8||||EA||119W,10,250,0
Total channel changes:150

V:23 Date:052010 Time:162129


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Package: 8*

9469|PLDIA|61.5|19|HD/H.264|369|CONUS||EA||
9420|TNT|110|7|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||WA||
9422|HDNET|110|7|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||WA||
9424|ESPN|110|7|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||WA|ESPHD|
9469|PLDIA|129|19|HD/H.264|369|CONUS||WA||
9420|TNT| 72.7|13|HD/H.264|138|CONUS||EA||110W,207,9420,0
9424|ESPN| 72.7|13|HD/H.264|140|CONUS||EA||110W,207,9424,0
9422|HDNET| 72.7|17|HD/H.264|362|CONUS||EA||110W,207,9422,0
*EPG: 4*

9438|TWC|61.5|10|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||EA||119W,10,214,0
9438|TWC|129|17|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||119W,10,214,0
*NotAvail: 2*

4805|WETHR|129|31|HD/H.264||||WA||119W,10,214,0
4805|WETHR| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||||EA||119W,10,214,0
*Source: 16*

4214|TWC|61.5|10|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||EA||119W,10,214,0
5367|TWC|61.5|10|HD/H.264||||EA||119W,10,214,0
4473|TWC|110|20s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||119W,10,214,0
4929|TWC|110|20s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||119W,10,214,0
5047|TWC|110|20s|HD/H.264||||WA||119W,10,214,0
5509|TWC|110|29s|HD/H.264||||WA||119W,10,214,0
4214|TWC|129|17|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||119W,10,214,0
5367|TWC|129|17|HD/H.264||||WA||119W,10,214,0
4345|TWC|129|5s|HD/H.264||||WA||119W,10,214,0
5537|TWC|129|5s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||119W,10,214,0
4409|TWC|129|2s|HD/H.264||||WA||119W,10,214,0
5537|TWC|129|2s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||119W,10,214,0
*Swap: 4*

213|WETHR|119|6|SD||||WA|TWC|
214|TWC|119|10|SD||||WA||
214|TWC| 72.7|22|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,10,214,0
213|WETHR| 72.7|23|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,6,213,0
Total channel changes:28

V:24 Date:052010 Time:164111


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Avail: 2*

4805|WETHR|129|31|HD/H.264|213|CONUS||WA||119W,10,213,0
4805|WETHR| 72.7|32|HD/H.264|213|CONUS||EA||119W,10,213,0
*Source: 16*

4214|TWC|61.5|10|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||EA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5367|TWC|61.5|10|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,110,9438,0
9438|TWC|61.5|10|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||EA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4473|TWC|110|20s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4929|TWC|110|20s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5047|TWC|110|20s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5509|TWC|110|29s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4214|TWC|129|17|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5367|TWC|129|17|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
9438|TWC|129|17|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4345|TWC|129|5s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5537|TWC|129|5s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4409|TWC|129|2s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5537|TWC|129|2s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
*Swap: 4*

214|TWC|119|6|SD||||WA|TWC|
213|WETHR|119|10|SD||||WA||
213|WETHR| 72.7|22|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,10,213,0
214|TWC| 72.7|23|SD/H.264||||EA||119W,6,214,0
Total channel changes:20

V:25 Date:052010 Time:165047


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*EPG: 2*

9438|TWC|61.5|10|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||EA||
9438|TWC|129|17|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||
*Source: 14*

4214|TWC|61.5|10|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||EA||129W,417,9438,0
5367|TWC|61.5|10|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,417,9438,0
4473|TWC|110|20s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||129W,417,9438,0
4929|TWC|110|20s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||129W,417,9438,0
5047|TWC|110|20s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,417,9438,0
5509|TWC|110|29s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,417,9438,0
4214|TWC|129|17|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||129W,417,9438,0
5367|TWC|129|17|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,417,9438,0
4345|TWC|129|5s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,417,9438,0
5537|TWC|129|5s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||129W,417,9438,0
4409|TWC|129|2s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,417,9438,0
5537|TWC|129|2s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||129W,417,9438,0
Total channel changes:14

V:27 Date:052010 Time:192706


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Source: 12*

4214|TWC|61.5|10|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||EA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5367|TWC|61.5|10|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4473|TWC|110|20s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4929|TWC|110|20s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5047|TWC|110|20s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5509|TWC|110|29s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4214|TWC|129|17|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5367|TWC|129|17|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4345|TWC|129|5s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5537|TWC|129|5s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
4409|TWC|129|2s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
5537|TWC|129|2s|HD/H.264|214|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,9438,0
Total channel changes:12

Those TWC/WETHR channels managing was awesome ! How many attempts they did ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bosox said:


> While I certainly miss John H's reports, I agree with nmetro!


On constructive note - what is missing from my reports ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nmetro said:


> *I think this format is a little more informative and does not rely on abbreviations, codes, etc..*...


Examples please related to my tables.

[Personally, I don't see how old JohnH or other site text reports could be "_a little more informative_" then tables.]


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmetro said:


> I think this format is a little more informative and does not rely on abbreviations, codes, etc.. As for the numbers in parenthesis, after a station call sign, e.g 33-00, maybe remove the "-00" and just add "-XX" for subchannels uplinked, like 33-01 for example. Also, adding headers like added, moved, changed, removed, renamed between the breaks would be helpful.


Not everything is handled yet ... I have some sorting in place but I do plan on putting breaks between the segments.

I can easily trim off the -00s ... the local channel mapping for OTA isn't handled completely yet. It is interesting how DISH matches the TSID that stations broadcast to their data, and the extra data streams in the 14000-15000 range for subchannels. I have a web page that shows all 206 markets with data but it is over 2meg because of tables and colors so when posted it will be broken up into individual markets.

And as far as codes ... I'm dumbing it down quite a bit by changing the codes to English. I'm losing details but hopefully keeping the important stuff.



> Also, as I suggested earlier, you may want to post a new thread once a week for changes, else this thread will grow very large over time.


Once this becomes regular again I'm sure we will return to the one sticky thread per week. We don't do automated posting here so it will be manually updated, similar to the way JohnH provided them. As noted ... we're working out the bugs.



> Finally, I appreciate the uplink reports in any format. It certainly better than hoping for DISH to announce that they added a new channel, moved some channels around or, like today, removed/replaced a channel. And you effort, and P Smith's effort, is greatly appreciated.


Without P Smith I wouldn't have the raw data as easily as it is being provided to me.

We're taking different approaches in presentation but both ways have their good points. It is a work in progress.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DavidMi said:


> That's even worse than Smith's. Very hard to read.


What exactly info you missing from my tables ? How hard to read the tables ?


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

James Long said:


> Reposting from above adding the right markets -
> These are "Significantly Viewed" stations (missing network stations) ... none are available.


Short markets, yes, but not all SV. Some are distants.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

P Smith said:


> On constructive note - what is missing from my reports ?


Actually, I think *bosox* may be saying that the tables may be too technical or has too much information for the casual visitor. I understand the formats, because I am a computer systems engineer. Many people who visit here, are also technically adept. But, some come here and have absolutely no idea how to interpret reports. Especially, when you get 150+ changes like we did yesterday.

So, there may be a need to come up with a hybrid of a formatted report and a quick summary of important changes. For example, the major change yesterday was the addition of the new weather channel, adding spot beam national PBS to markets which don't have their own PBS and "housekeeping" in relocating some local channels to different satellite locations. Or the day before, the activity was moving channels from the old 119 satellite to the new 119 satellite. I know this will be extra work on who ultimately post the uplink reports, but it would reduce questions like "What does this mean?" when a report is posted.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nmetro said:


> Actually, I think *bosox* may be saying that the tables may be too technical or has too much information for the casual visitor. I understand the formats, because I am a computer systems engineer. Many people who visit here, are also technically adept. But, some come here and have absolutely no idea how to interpret reports. Especially, when you get 150+ changes like we did yesterday.
> 
> So, there may be a need to come up with a hybrid of a formatted report and a quick summary of important changes. For example, the major change yesterday was the addition of the new weather channel, adding spot beam national PBS to markets which don't have their own PBS and "housekeeping" in relocating some local channels to different satellite locations. Or the day before, the activity was moving channels from the old 119 satellite to the new 119 satellite. I know this will be extra work on who ultimately post the uplink reports, but it would reduce questions like "What does this mean?" when a report is posted.


That's why we have open thread - I'm posting technical data and first round of analysis: what changes and how.
Consider the vB tables are a result of program's analysis; what you asked for - humans prerogative. There is no way to make such AI.
And I'm not pretending I'll will implement it. The current algorithms complicated enough to compare two table with 7000+ rows and 20+ columns by very precise and specific rules. Add to that many unknown to public rules what an originator support - so we're forced to guess. 
I'm not telling to any DB guys he couldn't do that, but it will take time and effort to switch to MS SQL/MySQL/etc. Plus he should spend time for reporting component.

All of you are 'obligated'  to analyze the resulting vB tables and interpret the data [facts] in human's manner as you see it, adding speculations and more facts from related fields, etc.

[Honestly, I don't have time to sift thru the resulting data and make further conclusions - it's open up to other members; behind the tables is enough work for one person to writing programs, support a PC what monitoring stream 24/7, producing the reports, etc.]


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Not all of the stations are significantly viewed stations. Significantly viewed stations are a limited category of stations, and a list is maintained by the FCC.

Some of these stations are distants and some are locals. For example, KMEX in HD is being added to the Los Angeles lineup. It is a local station in Los Angeles that thus far has been carried in SD only.

KEYT from Santa Barbara is being added to the Salinas-Monterey market. It is a distant station to that market.

Has anyone heard if the President has actually signed the bill yet? Once it is signed, Dish must still petition the court to have the injunction lifted. So there is probably some time to wait until Dish can offer distants, but there is nothing stopping them from uplinking and getting ready.

Does anyone know what this means for AAD at this point? Or to their business model?


----------



## tpwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

5260 WICS (20-00) added to 129° 12s30 (HD Terre Haute, IN *TEST* Hidden)

So.... what does this mean? I am in the Terre Haute market so when should I be able to get this channel? It seems like most of the Indianapolis are being moved in to the Terre Haute market and I would sure like to get them.

Thanks,

Lou


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> Has anyone heard if the President has actually signed the bill yet?


 "Latest Major Action: 5/17/2010 Presented to President."


> Once it is signed, Dish must still petition the court to have the injunction lifted. So there is probably some time to wait until Dish can offer distants, but there is nothing stopping them from uplinking and getting ready.


Those uplinked so far are mostly SV channels that will be able to legally be delivered the day the law is signed. DISH must cover 100% of the markets before they can ask the court (in Florida) to waive the injunction and allow them to carry distants again. (KEYT as noted is not on the current SV list and would have to wait for the court action.)



> Does anyone know what this means for AAD at this point? Or to their business model?


Nothing at this point ... as discussed in other threads. There will be less people needing their services but AAD is free to continue operating.



tpwillie said:


> 5260 WICS (20-00) added to 129° 12s30 (HD Terre Haute, IN *TEST* Hidden)
> 
> So.... what does this mean? I am in the Terre Haute market so when should I be able to get this channel? It seems like most of the Indianapolis are being moved in to the Terre Haute market and I would sure like to get them.


So far DISH has only created a place for that channel to appear in your guide. They should come available sometime after the president signs the bill (assuming the channel is on the SV list for the county/city where you live). With all the other stuff going on with E14 and new markets it will probably be in a couple of weeks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tpwillie said:


> 5260 WICS (20-00) added to 129° 12s30 (HD Terre Haute, IN *TEST* Hidden)
> 
> So.... what does this mean? I am in the Terre Haute market so when should I be able to get this channel? It seems like most of the Indianapolis are being moved in to the Terre Haute market and I would sure like to get them.
> 
> ...


For easy recognition, I'm coloring those channels:
- RED: not available to subscribers
- GREEN: available to subscribers
- BLUE: you can see it in EPG, only if you subscribe to the package.

Also, "Preview" status would tell you about temporary access to the channel what is not in your package(s).

Unfortunately, stream data doesn't provide any date when such channel(s) will be available for customers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Changes made at about 4:46:22 ET

Other Changes
5250 WTXL 129° 16s51 (NE Florida) HD *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
5260 WICS (20) 129° 12s30 (E Missouri) HD Terre Haute, IN *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
5262 WVLA (33) 129° 9s42 (S Mississippi) HD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
5270 KEYT (3) 129° 15s32 (WC California) HD Monterey, CA *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
5270 KSAT (3) 110° 25s22 (SC Texas) HD Larado, TX *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
5280 KBMT (12) 77° TP 10 HD Lake Charles, LA *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
5281 KFDM (6) 77° TP 10 HD Lake Charles, LA *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6520 WVII (7) 110° 25s8 (N Maine) SD Presque Isle, ME *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6521 WTVH (6) 110° 4s4 (WMassachusetts) SD Utica, NY *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6521 WWL (22) 110° 23s12 (SE Louisiana) SD Biloxi/Golfport, MS *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6522 KSHB (41) 110° 18s24 (S Iowa) SD Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6522 WBAL (11) 110° 23s5 (E Virginia) SD Salisbury, MD *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6522 WDSU (7) 110° 23s12 (SE Louisiana) SD Biloxi/Golfport, MS *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6522 WLBZ (2) 110° 25s8 (N Maine) SD Presque Isle, ME *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6524 PBS (62) 119° TP 8 SD Utica, NY *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6530 KOTA (3) 110° 26s33 (C North Dakota) SD Glendive, MT *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6530 KSTP (5) 110° 4s28 (C Minnesota) SD Mankato, MN *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6530 WBOYD (52) 129° 9s31 (West Virginia) SD Parkersburg, WV *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6530 WJRT (12) 110° 20s13 (S Michigan) SD Alpena, MI *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6530 WRTV (6) 110° 18s13 (S Michigan) SD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6530 WTOK (11) 110° 31s11 (W Alabama) SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6531 KCTV (5) 110° 18s24 (S Iowa) SD St Joseph, MO *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6531 WDTV (5) 129° 9s31 (West Virginia) SD Parkersburg, WV *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6531 WREG (3) 110° 20s14 (NW Tennessee) SD Jonesboro, AR *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6531 WUSA (9) 110° 25s5 (E Virginia) SD Harrisonburg, VA *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6532 KARE (11) 110° 4s28 (C Minnesota) SD Mankato, MN *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6532 KSHB (41) 110° 18s24 (S Iowa) SD St Joseph, MO *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6532 WEYI (25) 110° 20s13 (S Michigan) SD Alpena, MI *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6532 WMC (5) 110° 20s14 (NW Tennessee) SD Jonesboro, AR *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6532 WRC (4) 110° 25s5 (E Virginia) SD Harrisonburg, VA *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6532 WTHR (13) 110° 18s13 (S Michigan) SD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6533 KEVN (7) 110° 26s33 (C North Dakota) SD Glendive, MT *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6533 WDAF (4) 110° 18s24 (S Iowa) SD St Joseph, MO *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6533 WGBCD (31) 110° 31s11 (W Alabama) SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6533 WHBQ (13) 110° 20s14 (NW Tennessee) SD Jonesboro, AR *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6533 WXIN (59) 110° 18s13 (S Michigan) SD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6534 PBS (62) 119° TP 8 SD Glendive, MT *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6535 PBS (62) 119° TP 8 SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6536 PBS (62) 119° TP 8 SD Lafayette, IN *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6537 PBS (62) 119° TP 8 SD Mankato, MN *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6538 PBS (62) 119° TP 8 SD Ottumwa, IA/Kirksville, MO *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6539 PBS (62) 119° TP 8 SD Parkersburg, WV *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6540 PBS (62) 119° TP 8 SD St Joseph, MO *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6541 PBS (62) 119° TP 8 SD Victoria, TX *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6541 WREG (3) 110° 20s14 (NW Tennessee) SD Jackson, TN *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6542 WMC (5) 110° 20s14 (NW Tennessee) SD Jackson, TN *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6552 KARK (4) 110° 18s15 (S Arkansas) SD Greenwood, MS *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6552 WSTM (3) 110° 4s4 (WMassachusetts) SD Watertown, NY *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6554 PBS (62) 119° TP 8 SD Zanesville, OH *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
6571 KOLN (10) 110° 27s29 (SC Nebraska) SD North Platte, NE *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
7666 WTXL (27) 110° 25s3 (S Georgia) SD Albany, GA *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
7920 WTVY (4) 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) SD Panama City, FL *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
8121 KSAT (3) 110° 23s22 (SC Texas) SD Larado, TX *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
8486 WVLA (33) 110° 25s12 (SE Louisiana) SD Lafayette, LA *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
8567 WJHG (7) 110° 4s7 (NW Florida) SD Dothan, AL *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
9186 KEYT (3) 110° 23s42 (C California) SD Monterey, CA *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change
9381 KFXF (7) 110° 26s46 (Alaska) SD Juneau, AK *TEST* Hidden - EPG Source Change


An "EPG Source Change" is when the flags affecting where an uplinked channel pulls it's EPG from (whether from a dedicated feed, a cross reference to an existing channel or no EPG data available) is changed.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

6530 KOTA and 6533 KEVN for Glendive, MT are Rapid Citiy, South Dakota stations.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GravelChan said:


> 6530 KOTA and 6533 KEVN for Glendive, MT are Rapid Citiy, South Dakota stations.


The markets listed are the markets where DISH has placed these channels for delivery (once the channels have become active).
Other channel numbers are used for delivery to customers in other markets, such as Rapid City.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:02 Date:052110 Time:134622


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*EPG flag: 57*

6524|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Syracuse, NY||WA||
6534|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Glendive, MT||WA||
6535|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Meridian, MS||WA||
6536|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Terre Haute, IN||WA||
6537|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Mankato, MN||WA||
6538|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Kansas City, MO||WA||
6539|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Peoria/Bloomington, IL||WA||
6540|PBS|119|8|SD|62|St. Joseph, MO||WA||
6541|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Victoria, TX||WA||
6554|PBS|119|8|SD|62|Zanesville, OH||WA||
9381|KFXF|110|26s|SD|7|Juneau, AK||WA||
9186|KEYT|110|23s|SD|3|Monterey/Salinas, CA||WA||
6530|KOTA|110|26s|SD|3|Glendive, MT||WA||
6533|KEVN|110|26s|SD|7|Glendive, MT||WA||
6531|WREG|110|20s|SD|3|Jonesboro, AR||WA||
6532|WMC|110|20s|SD|5|Jonesboro, AR||WA||
6533|WHBQ|110|20s|SD|13|Jonesboro, AR||WA||
6541|WREG|110|20s|SD|3|Jackson, TN||WA||
6542|WMC|110|20s|SD|5|Jackson, TN||WA||
7920|WTVY|110|4s|SD|4|Panama City, FL||WA||
8567|WJHG|110|4s|SD|7|Dothan, AL||WA||
6552|KARK|110|18s|SD|4|Greenville, MS||WA||
6521|WWL|110|23s|SD|22|New Orleans, LA||WA||
6522|WDSU|110|23s|SD|7|New Orleans, LA||WA||
8486|WVLA|110|25s|SD|33|Lafayette, LA||WA||
8121|KSAT|110|23s|SD|3|Laredo, TX||WA||
5270|KSAT|110|25s|HD/H.264|3|Laredo, TX||WA||
6530|WJRT|110|20s|SD|12|Alpena, MI||WA||
6532|WEYI|110|20s|SD|25|Alpena, MI||WA||
6530|WRTV|110|18s|SD|6|Terre Haute, IN||WA||
6532|WTHR|110|18s|SD|13|Terre Haute, IN||WA||
6533|WXIN|110|18s|SD|59|Terre Haute, IN||WA||
6530|WTOK|110|31s|SD|11|Meridian, MS||WA||
6533|WGBCD|110|31s|SD|31|Meridian, MS||WA||
6530|KSTP|110|4s|SD|5|Mankato, MN||WA||
6532|KARE|110|4s|SD|11|Mankato, MN||WA||
6522|KSHB|110|18s|SD|41|Kansas City, MO||WA||
6531|KCTV|110|18s|SD|5|St. Joseph, MO||WA||
6532|KSHB|110|18s|SD|41|St. Joseph, MO||WA||
6533|WDAF|110|18s|SD|4|St. Joseph, MO||WA||
6571|KOLN|110|27s|SD|10|North Platte, NE||WA||
7666|WTXL|110|25s|SD|27|Albany, GA||WA||
6522|WBAL|110|23s|SD|11|Baltimore, MD||WA||
6531|WUSA|110|25s|SD|9|Staunton, VA||WA||
6532|WRC|110|25s|SD|4|Staunton, VA||WA||
6521|WTVH|110|4s|SD|6|Syracuse, NY||WA||
6552|WSTM|110|4s|SD|3|Washington, DC/Harrisburg, PA||WA||
6520|WVII|110|25s|SD|7|Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA||WA||
6522|WLBZ|110|25s|SD|2|Providence, RI/New Bedford, MA||WA||
5270|KEYT|129|15s|HD/H.264|3|Monterey/Salinas, CA||WA||
5262|WVLA|129|9s|HD/H.264|33|Terre Haute, IN||WA||
5260|WICS|129|12s|HD/H.264|20|Terre Haute, IN||WA||
6530|WBOYD|129|9s|SD|52|Peoria/Bloomington, IL||WA||
6531|WDTV|129|9s|SD|5|Peoria/Bloomington, IL||WA||
5250|WTXL|129|16s|HD/H.264||||WA||
5280|KBMT|77|10|HD/H.264|12|Lake Charles, LA||EA||
5281|KFDM|77|10|HD/H.264|6|Lake Charles, LA||EA||
Total channel changes:57

V:04 Date:052110 Time:145650


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Source: 149*

4103|NHLN|61.5|2|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,430,9540,0
9541|NHLN|61.5|2|HD/H.264|625|CONUS||EA||129W,430,9540,0
4271|FTV|61.5|10|HD/H.264|374|CONUS||EA||129W,424,374,0
5304|FTV|61.5|10|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,424,374,0
4105|USA|61.5|19|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||EA||110W,207,9431,0
4124|BET|61.5|19|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||EA||129W,419,9510,0
4109|LMN|61.5|20|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||EA||129W,423,9471,0
4272|MAVTV|61.5|20|HD/H.264|361|CONUS||EA||129W,419,361,0
5405|MAVTV|61.5|20|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,419,361,0
4186|NTGEO|61.5|22|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||EA||129W,430,9429,0
5334|NTGEO|61.5|22|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,430,9429,0
4129|BRAVO|61.5|25|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||EA||129W,427,9492,0
4142|ESNWS|61.5|25|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||EA||129W,428,9494,0
4174|DISXD|61.5|25|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||EA||129W,427,9449,0
4176|TOON|61.5|25|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||EA||129W,418,9463,0
4200|CNN|61.5|25|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||EA||129W,418,9436,0
5301|ESNWS|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,428,9494,0
5309|BRAVO|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,427,9492,0
5314|CNN|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,418,9436,0
5335|TOON|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,418,9463,0
5341|DISXD|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,427,9449,0
4270|LOGO|61.5|27|HD/H.264|373|CONUS||EA||129W,427,373,0
5307|LOGO|61.5|27|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,427,373,0
4105|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
4430|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
4909|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5046|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5328|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5502|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
4152|CBS C|110|19|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
4194|GREEN|110|19|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
4239|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
4934|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
4935|GREEN|110|19|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
5065|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5327|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
4459|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4470|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
4903|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4928|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5028|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9463,0
5029|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9436,0
4441|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9492,0
4458|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4906|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4912|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9492,0
5027|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9492,0
5038|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4312|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,419,9510,0
4322|CBS-C|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
4330|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4347|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
4376|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,419,9510,0
4386|CBS-C|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
4394|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4411|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5522|CBS C|110|12s|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
5524|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9449,0
5533|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5534|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||WA||129W,419,9510,0
4305|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,423,9471,0
4313|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9492,0
4336|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,430,9429,0
4339|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
4369|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,423,9471,0
4377|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9492,0
4400|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,430,9429,0
4403|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
5518|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||129W,430,9429,0
5519|ESNWS|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,428,9494,0
5521|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9492,0
5531|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||WA||129W,423,9471,0
5598|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
4176|TOON|129|18|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4200|CNN|129|18|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5314|CNN|129|18|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5335|TOON|129|18|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4124|BET|129|19|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||WA||129W,419,9510,0
4272|MAVTV|129|19|HD/H.264|361|CONUS||WA||129W,419,361,0
5405|MAVTV|129|19|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,419,361,0
4114|E!|129|20|HD/H.264|114|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,903,9474,0
4135|BBCA|129|20|HD/H.264|135|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,903,9450,0
4149|FSC|129|20|HD/H.264|149|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,903,9520,0
4185|HLMRK|129|20|HD/H.264|185|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,903,9482,0
5306|FSC|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,903,9520,0
5308|BBCA|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,903,9450,0
5322|E!|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,903,9474,0
5326|HLMRK|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,903,9482,0
4109|LMN|129|23|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||WA||129W,423,9471,0
4271|FTV|129|24|HD/H.264|374|CONUS||WA||129W,424,374,0
5304|FTV|129|24|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,424,374,0
5373|INDIE|129|26|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,932,378,0
4129|BRAVO|129|27|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9492,0
4174|DISXD|129|27|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4270|LOGO|129|27|HD/H.264|373|CONUS||WA||129W,427,373,0
5307|LOGO|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,373,0
5309|BRAVO|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9492,0
5341|DISXD|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4142|ESNWS|129|28|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||129W,428,9494,0
5301|ESNWS|129|28|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,428,9494,0
4103|NHLN|129|30|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,430,9540,0
4186|NTGEO|129|30|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||129W,430,9429,0
5334|NTGEO|129|30|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,430,9429,0
9541|NHLN|129|30|HD/H.264|625|CONUS||WA||129W,430,9540,0
4111|DIY|129|32|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,906,9527,0
4115|STYLE|129|32|HD/H.264|115|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,906,9428,0
4132|TCM|129|32|HD/H.264|132|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,906,9523,0
4276|FTRAW|129|32|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,906,9522,0
5346|DIY|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,906,9527,0
5348|FTRAW|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,906,9522,0
4331|TOON|129|7s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4342|CNN|129|7s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5551|CNN|129|7s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5559|TOON|129|7s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4302|USA|129|10s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5591|USA|129|10s|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
4318|ESNWS|129|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,428,9494,0
5553|ESNWS|129|12s|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||129W,428,9494,0
4395|TOON|129|4s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4406|CNN|129|4s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5551|CNN|129|4s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5559|TOON|129|4s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4382|ESNWS|129|6s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,428,9494,0
5553|ESNWS|129|6s|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||129W,428,9494,0
4366|USA|129|14s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5591|USA|129|14s|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
6477|WTAE|77|2|HD/H.264|4|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||129W,4510,6477,0
6478|KDKA|77|2|HD/H.264|2|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||129W,4510,6478,0
6479|WPXI|77|2|HD/H.264|11|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||129W,4510,6479,0
6480|WPGH|77|2|HD/H.264|53|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||129W,4510,6480,0
4114|E!| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|114|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,903,9474,0
4135|BBCA| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|135|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,903,9450,0
4149|FSC| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|149|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,903,9520,0
4185|HLMRK| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|185|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,903,9482,0
5306|FSC| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,903,9520,0
5308|BBCA| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,903,9450,0
5322|E!| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,903,9474,0
5326|HLMRK| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,903,9482,0
4111|DIY| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,906,9527,0
4115|STYLE| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|115|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,906,9428,0
4132|TCM| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|132|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,906,9523,0
4276|FTRAW| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,906,9522,0
5346|DIY| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,906,9527,0
5348|FTRAW| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,906,9522,0
4152|CBS C| 72.7|17|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
4194|GREEN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
4239|WGN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5327|WGN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5373|INDIE| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,932,378,0
Total channel changes:149


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ooops ! Someone left WTXL 5250 129W tp16s without remapping and marketID.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

So - if I'm reading this right - Dish is moving stuff off 61.5 to 72.7 ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

This time no channels moved, perhaps this is a preparation for that. Watching.

[*Source:xx* means a signal coming as the channel is originate somewhere else; perhaps video/audio stream delivering by fiber from one uplink center to other.]


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

I realize that AAD can continue to operate, but I wonder how likely that is if Dish does resume offering distants. I know that the contract between Dish and AAD said that Dish could resume offering significantly viewed stations at any time if Dish regained the legal ability to do so. However, it is still unclear how/when/if Dish will resume offering distants.

If Dish does resume distants, they have spotbeams that have coverage areas that will allow distants from neighboring markets to be offered. An example would be the Santa Barbara ABC affiliate being offered in Monterey-Salinas, since those markets share the same spotbeam. However, I would expect that Dish would want to launch SF and NY SD on conus, and LA and Chicago HD on conus so that they could offer the same service as AAD. This would preserve continuity for the AAD customers. It is also necessary to have an east and a west big four uplinked in both SD and HD if Dish wants to accommodate recreational vehicle customers.

Does anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We've had the distants opinion discussion in at least two other threads. Let's keep this thread focused on channel uplink changes.

Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:06 Date:052110 Time:234601


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Source: 149*

4103|NHLN|61.5|2|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,102,9540,0
9541|NHLN|61.5|2|HD/H.264|625|CONUS||EA||61.5W,102,9540,0
4271|FTV|61.5|10|HD/H.264|374|CONUS||EA||61.5W,110,374,0
5304|FTV|61.5|10|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,110,374,0
4105|USA|61.5|19|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||EA||61.5W,119,9431,0
4124|BET|61.5|19|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||EA||61.5W,119,9510,0
4109|LMN|61.5|20|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||EA||61.5W,120,9471,0
4272|MAVTV|61.5|20|HD/H.264|361|CONUS||EA||61.5W,120,361,0
5405|MAVTV|61.5|20|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,120,361,0
4186|NTGEO|61.5|22|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||EA||61.5W,122,9429,0
5334|NTGEO|61.5|22|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,122,9429,0
4129|BRAVO|61.5|25|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||EA||61.5W,125,9492,0
4142|ESNWS|61.5|25|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||EA||61.5W,125,9494,0
4174|DISXD|61.5|25|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||EA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4176|TOON|61.5|25|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||EA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4200|CNN|61.5|25|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||EA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5301|ESNWS|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,125,9494,0
5309|BRAVO|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,125,9492,0
5314|CNN|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5335|TOON|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,125,9463,0
5341|DISXD|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4270|LOGO|61.5|27|HD/H.264|373|CONUS||EA||61.5W,127,373,0
5307|LOGO|61.5|27|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,127,373,0
4105|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
4430|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
4909|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
5046|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
5328|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
5502|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
4152|CBS C|110|19|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9495,0
4194|GREEN|110|19|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9457,0
4239|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9446,0
4934|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9446,0
4935|GREEN|110|19|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9457,0
5065|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9446,0
5327|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9446,0
4459|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4470|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
4903|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4928|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5028|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
5029|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
4441|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
4458|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4906|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4912|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
5027|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
5038|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4312|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9510,0
4322|CBS-C|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9495,0
4330|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4347|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9446,0
4376|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9510,0
4386|CBS-C|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9495,0
4394|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4411|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9446,0
5522|CBS C|110|12s|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9495,0
5524|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
5533|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9446,0
5534|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9510,0
4305|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,120,9471,0
4313|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
4336|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,122,9429,0
4339|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9457,0
4369|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,120,9471,0
4377|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
4400|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,122,9429,0
4403|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9457,0
5518|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||61.5W,122,9429,0
5519|ESNWS|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
5521|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
5531|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||WA||61.5W,120,9471,0
5598|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9457,0
4176|TOON|129|18|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4200|CNN|129|18|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5314|CNN|129|18|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5335|TOON|129|18|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4124|BET|129|19|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9510,0
4272|MAVTV|129|19|HD/H.264|361|CONUS||WA||61.5W,120,361,0
5405|MAVTV|129|19|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,120,361,0
4114|E!|129|20|HD/H.264|114|CONUS||WA||129W,420,9474,0
4135|BBCA|129|20|HD/H.264|135|CONUS||WA||129W,420,9450,0
4149|FSC|129|20|HD/H.264|149|CONUS||WA||129W,420,9520,0
4185|HLMRK|129|20|HD/H.264|185|CONUS||WA||129W,420,9482,0
5306|FSC|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,420,9520,0
5308|BBCA|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,420,9450,0
5322|E!|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,420,9474,0
5326|HLMRK|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,420,9482,0
4109|LMN|129|23|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||WA||61.5W,120,9471,0
4271|FTV|129|24|HD/H.264|374|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,374,0
5304|FTV|129|24|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,374,0
5373|INDIE|129|26|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,426,378,0
4129|BRAVO|129|27|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
4174|DISXD|129|27|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4270|LOGO|129|27|HD/H.264|373|CONUS||WA||61.5W,127,373,0
5307|LOGO|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,127,373,0
5309|BRAVO|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
5341|DISXD|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4142|ESNWS|129|28|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
5301|ESNWS|129|28|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
4103|NHLN|129|30|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,102,9540,0
4186|NTGEO|129|30|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||61.5W,122,9429,0
5334|NTGEO|129|30|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,122,9429,0
9541|NHLN|129|30|HD/H.264|625|CONUS||WA||61.5W,102,9540,0
4111|DIY|129|32|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||WA||129W,432,9527,0
4115|STYLE|129|32|HD/H.264|115|CONUS||WA||129W,432,9428,0
4132|TCM|129|32|HD/H.264|132|CONUS||WA||129W,432,9523,0
4276|FTRAW|129|32|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||WA||129W,432,9522,0
5346|DIY|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,432,9527,0
5348|FTRAW|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,432,9522,0
4331|TOON|129|7s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4342|CNN|129|7s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5551|CNN|129|7s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5559|TOON|129|7s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4302|USA|129|10s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
5591|USA|129|10s|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
4318|ESNWS|129|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
5553|ESNWS|129|12s|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
4395|TOON|129|4s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4406|CNN|129|4s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5551|CNN|129|4s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5559|TOON|129|4s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4382|ESNWS|129|6s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
5553|ESNWS|129|6s|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
4366|USA|129|14s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
5591|USA|129|14s|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
6477|WTAE|77|2|HD/H.264|4|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||118.7W,715,6477,0
6478|KDKA|77|2|HD/H.264|2|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||118.7W,715,6478,0
6479|WPXI|77|2|HD/H.264|11|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||118.7W,716,6479,0
6480|WPGH|77|2|HD/H.264|53|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||118.7W,716,6480,0
4114|E!| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|114|CONUS||EA||129W,420,9474,0
4135|BBCA| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|135|CONUS||EA||129W,420,9450,0
4149|FSC| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|149|CONUS||EA||129W,420,9520,0
4185|HLMRK| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|185|CONUS||EA||129W,420,9482,0
5306|FSC| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,420,9520,0
5308|BBCA| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,420,9450,0
5322|E!| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,420,9474,0
5326|HLMRK| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,420,9482,0
4111|DIY| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||EA||129W,432,9527,0
4115|STYLE| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|115|CONUS||EA||129W,432,9428,0
4132|TCM| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|132|CONUS||EA||129W,432,9523,0
4276|FTRAW| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||EA||129W,432,9522,0
5346|DIY| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,432,9527,0
5348|FTRAW| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,432,9522,0
4152|CBS C| 72.7|17|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||EA||110W,219,9495,0
4194|GREEN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||EA||110W,219,9457,0
4239|WGN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264||||EA||110W,219,9446,0
5327|WGN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264||||EA||110W,219,9446,0
5373|INDIE| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,426,378,0
Total channel changes:149


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Re-routing continue ...


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

Change is hard, and easy.


----------



## bosox (Feb 3, 2008)

I guess I should have better edited my quote. This is the part that I agreed with:

_"Finally, I appreciate the uplink reports in any format. It certainly better than hoping for DISH to announce that they added a new channel, moved some channels around or, like today, removed/replaced a channel. And you effort, and P Smith's effort, is greatly appreciated."_


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:08 Date:052210 Time:014601


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Source: 149*

4103|NHLN|61.5|2|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,430,9540,0
9541|NHLN|61.5|2|HD/H.264|625|CONUS||EA||129W,430,9540,0
4271|FTV|61.5|10|HD/H.264|374|CONUS||EA||129W,424,374,0
5304|FTV|61.5|10|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,424,374,0
4105|USA|61.5|19|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||EA||110W,207,9431,0
4124|BET|61.5|19|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||EA||129W,419,9510,0
4109|LMN|61.5|20|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||EA||129W,423,9471,0
4272|MAVTV|61.5|20|HD/H.264|361|CONUS||EA||129W,419,361,0
5405|MAVTV|61.5|20|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,419,361,0
4186|NTGEO|61.5|22|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||EA||129W,430,9429,0
5334|NTGEO|61.5|22|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,430,9429,0
4129|BRAVO|61.5|25|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||EA||129W,427,9492,0
4142|ESNWS|61.5|25|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||EA||129W,428,9494,0
4174|DISXD|61.5|25|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||EA||129W,427,9449,0
4176|TOON|61.5|25|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||EA||129W,418,9463,0
4200|CNN|61.5|25|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||EA||129W,418,9436,0
5301|ESNWS|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,428,9494,0
5309|BRAVO|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,427,9492,0
5314|CNN|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,418,9436,0
5335|TOON|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,418,9463,0
5341|DISXD|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,427,9449,0
4270|LOGO|61.5|27|HD/H.264|373|CONUS||EA||129W,427,373,0
5307|LOGO|61.5|27|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,427,373,0
4105|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
4430|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
4909|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5046|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5328|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5502|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
4152|CBS C|110|19|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
4194|GREEN|110|19|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
4239|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
4934|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
4935|GREEN|110|19|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
5065|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5327|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
4459|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4470|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
4903|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4928|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5028|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9463,0
5029|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9436,0
4441|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9492,0
4458|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4906|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4912|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9492,0
5027|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9492,0
5038|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4312|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,419,9510,0
4322|CBS-C|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
4330|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4347|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
4376|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,419,9510,0
4386|CBS-C|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
4394|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4411|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5522|CBS C|110|12s|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
5524|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9449,0
5533|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5534|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||WA||129W,419,9510,0
4305|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,423,9471,0
4313|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9492,0
4336|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,430,9429,0
4339|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
4369|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,423,9471,0
4377|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9492,0
4400|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,430,9429,0
4403|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
5518|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||129W,430,9429,0
5519|ESNWS|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,428,9494,0
5521|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9492,0
5531|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||WA||129W,423,9471,0
5598|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
4176|TOON|129|18|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4200|CNN|129|18|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5314|CNN|129|18|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5335|TOON|129|18|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4124|BET|129|19|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||WA||129W,419,9510,0
4272|MAVTV|129|19|HD/H.264|361|CONUS||WA||129W,419,361,0
5405|MAVTV|129|19|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,419,361,0
4114|E!|129|20|HD/H.264|114|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,903,9474,0
4135|BBCA|129|20|HD/H.264|135|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,903,9450,0
4149|FSC|129|20|HD/H.264|149|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,903,9520,0
4185|HLMRK|129|20|HD/H.264|185|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,903,9482,0
5306|FSC|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,903,9520,0
5308|BBCA|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,903,9450,0
5322|E!|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,903,9474,0
5326|HLMRK|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,903,9482,0
4109|LMN|129|23|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||WA||129W,423,9471,0
4271|FTV|129|24|HD/H.264|374|CONUS||WA||129W,424,374,0
5304|FTV|129|24|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,424,374,0
5373|INDIE|129|26|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,932,378,0
4129|BRAVO|129|27|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9492,0
4174|DISXD|129|27|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4270|LOGO|129|27|HD/H.264|373|CONUS||WA||129W,427,373,0
5307|LOGO|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,373,0
5309|BRAVO|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9492,0
5341|DISXD|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4142|ESNWS|129|28|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||129W,428,9494,0
5301|ESNWS|129|28|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,428,9494,0
4103|NHLN|129|30|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,430,9540,0
4186|NTGEO|129|30|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||129W,430,9429,0
5334|NTGEO|129|30|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,430,9429,0
9541|NHLN|129|30|HD/H.264|625|CONUS||WA||129W,430,9540,0
4111|DIY|129|32|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,906,9527,0
4115|STYLE|129|32|HD/H.264|115|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,906,9428,0
4132|TCM|129|32|HD/H.264|132|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,906,9523,0
4276|FTRAW|129|32|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,906,9522,0
5346|DIY|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,906,9527,0
5348|FTRAW|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,906,9522,0
4331|TOON|129|7s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4342|CNN|129|7s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5551|CNN|129|7s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5559|TOON|129|7s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4302|USA|129|10s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5591|USA|129|10s|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
4318|ESNWS|129|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,428,9494,0
5553|ESNWS|129|12s|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||129W,428,9494,0
4395|TOON|129|4s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4406|CNN|129|4s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5551|CNN|129|4s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5559|TOON|129|4s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4382|ESNWS|129|6s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,428,9494,0
5553|ESNWS|129|6s|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||129W,428,9494,0
4366|USA|129|14s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5591|USA|129|14s|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
6477|WTAE|77|2|HD/H.264|4|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||129W,4510,6477,0
6478|KDKA|77|2|HD/H.264|2|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||129W,4510,6478,0
6479|WPXI|77|2|HD/H.264|11|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||129W,4510,6479,0
6480|WPGH|77|2|HD/H.264|53|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||129W,4510,6480,0
4114|E!| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|114|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,903,9474,0
4135|BBCA| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|135|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,903,9450,0
4149|FSC| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|149|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,903,9520,0
4185|HLMRK| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|185|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,903,9482,0
5306|FSC| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,903,9520,0
5308|BBCA| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,903,9450,0
5322|E!| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,903,9474,0
5326|HLMRK| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,903,9482,0
4111|DIY| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,906,9527,0
4115|STYLE| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|115|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,906,9428,0
4132|TCM| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|132|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,906,9523,0
4276|FTRAW| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,906,9522,0
5346|DIY| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,906,9527,0
5348|FTRAW| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,906,9522,0
4152|CBS C| 72.7|17|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
4194|GREEN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
4239|WGN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5327|WGN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5373|INDIE| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,932,378,0
Total channel changes:149


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:13 Date:052210 Time:134602


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Source: 149*

4103|NHLN|61.5|2|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,102,9540,0
9541|NHLN|61.5|2|HD/H.264|625|CONUS||EA||61.5W,102,9540,0
4271|FTV|61.5|10|HD/H.264|374|CONUS||EA||61.5W,110,374,0
5304|FTV|61.5|10|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,110,374,0
4105|USA|61.5|19|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||EA||61.5W,119,9431,0
4124|BET|61.5|19|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||EA||61.5W,119,9510,0
4109|LMN|61.5|20|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||EA||61.5W,120,9471,0
4272|MAVTV|61.5|20|HD/H.264|361|CONUS||EA||61.5W,120,361,0
5405|MAVTV|61.5|20|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,120,361,0
4186|NTGEO|61.5|22|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||EA||61.5W,122,9429,0
5334|NTGEO|61.5|22|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,122,9429,0
4129|BRAVO|61.5|25|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||EA||61.5W,125,9492,0
4142|ESNWS|61.5|25|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||EA||61.5W,125,9494,0
4174|DISXD|61.5|25|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||EA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4176|TOON|61.5|25|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||EA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4200|CNN|61.5|25|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||EA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5301|ESNWS|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,125,9494,0
5309|BRAVO|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,125,9492,0
5314|CNN|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5335|TOON|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,125,9463,0
5341|DISXD|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4270|LOGO|61.5|27|HD/H.264|373|CONUS||EA||61.5W,127,373,0
5307|LOGO|61.5|27|HD/H.264||||EA||61.5W,127,373,0
4105|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
4430|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
4909|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
5046|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
5328|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
5502|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
4152|CBS C|110|19|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9495,0
4194|GREEN|110|19|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9457,0
4239|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9446,0
4934|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9446,0
4935|GREEN|110|19|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9457,0
5065|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9446,0
5327|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9446,0
4459|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4470|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
4903|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4928|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5028|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
5029|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
4441|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
4458|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4906|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4912|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
5027|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
5038|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4312|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9510,0
4322|CBS-C|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9495,0
4330|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4347|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9446,0
4376|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9510,0
4386|CBS-C|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9495,0
4394|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4411|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9446,0
5522|CBS C|110|12s|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9495,0
5524|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
5533|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9446,0
5534|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9510,0
4305|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,120,9471,0
4313|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
4336|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,122,9429,0
4339|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9457,0
4369|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,120,9471,0
4377|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
4400|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,122,9429,0
4403|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,219,9457,0
5518|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||61.5W,122,9429,0
5519|ESNWS|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
5521|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
5531|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||WA||61.5W,120,9471,0
5598|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA||110W,219,9457,0
4176|TOON|129|18|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4200|CNN|129|18|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5314|CNN|129|18|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5335|TOON|129|18|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4124|BET|129|19|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9510,0
4272|MAVTV|129|19|HD/H.264|361|CONUS||WA||61.5W,120,361,0
5405|MAVTV|129|19|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,120,361,0
4114|E!|129|20|HD/H.264|114|CONUS||WA||129W,420,9474,0
4135|BBCA|129|20|HD/H.264|135|CONUS||WA||129W,420,9450,0
4149|FSC|129|20|HD/H.264|149|CONUS||WA||129W,420,9520,0
4185|HLMRK|129|20|HD/H.264|185|CONUS||WA||129W,420,9482,0
5306|FSC|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,420,9520,0
5308|BBCA|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,420,9450,0
5322|E!|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,420,9474,0
5326|HLMRK|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,420,9482,0
4109|LMN|129|23|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||WA||61.5W,120,9471,0
4271|FTV|129|24|HD/H.264|374|CONUS||WA||61.5W,110,374,0
5304|FTV|129|24|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,110,374,0
5373|INDIE|129|26|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,426,378,0
4129|BRAVO|129|27|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
4174|DISXD|129|27|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4270|LOGO|129|27|HD/H.264|373|CONUS||WA||61.5W,127,373,0
5307|LOGO|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,127,373,0
5309|BRAVO|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9492,0
5341|DISXD|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9449,0
4142|ESNWS|129|28|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
5301|ESNWS|129|28|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
4103|NHLN|129|30|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,102,9540,0
4186|NTGEO|129|30|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||61.5W,122,9429,0
5334|NTGEO|129|30|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,122,9429,0
9541|NHLN|129|30|HD/H.264|625|CONUS||WA||61.5W,102,9540,0
4111|DIY|129|32|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||WA||129W,432,9527,0
4115|STYLE|129|32|HD/H.264|115|CONUS||WA||129W,432,9428,0
4132|TCM|129|32|HD/H.264|132|CONUS||WA||129W,432,9523,0
4276|FTRAW|129|32|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||WA||129W,432,9522,0
5346|DIY|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,432,9527,0
5348|FTRAW|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,432,9522,0
4331|TOON|129|7s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4342|CNN|129|7s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5551|CNN|129|7s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5559|TOON|129|7s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4302|USA|129|10s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
5591|USA|129|10s|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
4318|ESNWS|129|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
5553|ESNWS|129|12s|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
4395|TOON|129|4s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4406|CNN|129|4s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5551|CNN|129|4s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9436,0
5559|TOON|129|4s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9463,0
4382|ESNWS|129|6s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
5553|ESNWS|129|6s|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||61.5W,125,9494,0
4366|USA|129|14s|HD/H.264||||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
5591|USA|129|14s|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||61.5W,119,9431,0
6477|WTAE|77|2|HD/H.264|4|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||118.7W,715,6477,0
6478|KDKA|77|2|HD/H.264|2|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||118.7W,715,6478,0
6479|WPXI|77|2|HD/H.264|11|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||118.7W,716,6479,0
6480|WPGH|77|2|HD/H.264|53|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||118.7W,716,6480,0
4114|E!| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|114|CONUS||EA||129W,420,9474,0
4135|BBCA| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|135|CONUS||EA||129W,420,9450,0
4149|FSC| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|149|CONUS||EA||129W,420,9520,0
4185|HLMRK| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|185|CONUS||EA||129W,420,9482,0
5306|FSC| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,420,9520,0
5308|BBCA| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,420,9450,0
5322|E!| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,420,9474,0
5326|HLMRK| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,420,9482,0
4111|DIY| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||EA||129W,432,9527,0
4115|STYLE| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|115|CONUS||EA||129W,432,9428,0
4132|TCM| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|132|CONUS||EA||129W,432,9523,0
4276|FTRAW| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||EA||129W,432,9522,0
5346|DIY| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,432,9527,0
5348|FTRAW| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,432,9522,0
4152|CBS C| 72.7|17|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||EA||110W,219,9495,0
4194|GREEN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||EA||110W,219,9457,0
4239|WGN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264||||EA||110W,219,9446,0
5327|WGN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264||||EA||110W,219,9446,0
5373|INDIE| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,426,378,0
Total channel changes:149


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

V:14 Date:052210 Time:154600


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Source: 149*

4103|NHLN|61.5|2|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,430,9540,0
9541|NHLN|61.5|2|HD/H.264|625|CONUS||EA||129W,430,9540,0
4271|FTV|61.5|10|HD/H.264|374|CONUS||EA||129W,424,374,0
5304|FTV|61.5|10|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,424,374,0
4105|USA|61.5|19|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||EA||110W,207,9431,0
4124|BET|61.5|19|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||EA||129W,419,9510,0
4109|LMN|61.5|20|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||EA||129W,423,9471,0
4272|MAVTV|61.5|20|HD/H.264|361|CONUS||EA||129W,419,361,0
5405|MAVTV|61.5|20|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,419,361,0
4186|NTGEO|61.5|22|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||EA||129W,430,9429,0
5334|NTGEO|61.5|22|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,430,9429,0
4129|BRAVO|61.5|25|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||EA||129W,427,9492,0
4142|ESNWS|61.5|25|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||EA||129W,428,9494,0
4174|DISXD|61.5|25|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||EA||129W,427,9449,0
4176|TOON|61.5|25|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||EA||129W,418,9463,0
4200|CNN|61.5|25|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||EA||129W,418,9436,0
5301|ESNWS|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,428,9494,0
5309|BRAVO|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,427,9492,0
5314|CNN|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,418,9436,0
5335|TOON|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,418,9463,0
5341|DISXD|61.5|25|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,427,9449,0
4270|LOGO|61.5|27|HD/H.264|373|CONUS||EA||129W,427,373,0
5307|LOGO|61.5|27|HD/H.264||||EA||129W,427,373,0
4105|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
4430|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
4909|USA|110|7|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5046|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5328|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5502|USA|110|7|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
4152|CBS C|110|19|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
4194|GREEN|110|19|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
4239|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
4934|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
4935|GREEN|110|19|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
5065|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5327|WGN|110|19|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
4459|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4470|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
4903|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4928|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5028|TOON|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9463,0
5029|CNN|110|18s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9436,0
4441|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9492,0
4458|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4906|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4912|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9492,0
5027|BRAVO|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9492,0
5038|DISXD|110|23s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4312|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,419,9510,0
4322|CBS-C|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
4330|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4347|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
4376|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,419,9510,0
4386|CBS-C|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
4394|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4411|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5522|CBS C|110|12s|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
5524|DISXD|110|12s|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9449,0
5533|WGN|110|12s|HD/H.264|239|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5534|BET|110|12s|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||WA||129W,419,9510,0
4305|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,423,9471,0
4313|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9492,0
4336|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,430,9429,0
4339|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
4369|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,423,9471,0
4377|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9492,0
4400|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,430,9429,0
4403|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
5518|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||129W,430,9429,0
5519|ESNWS|110|27s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,428,9494,0
5521|BRAVO|110|27s|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9492,0
5531|LMN|110|27s|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||WA||129W,423,9471,0
5598|GREEN|110|27s|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
4176|TOON|129|18|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4200|CNN|129|18|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5314|CNN|129|18|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5335|TOON|129|18|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4124|BET|129|19|HD/H.264|124|CONUS||WA||129W,419,9510,0
4272|MAVTV|129|19|HD/H.264|361|CONUS||WA||129W,419,361,0
5405|MAVTV|129|19|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,419,361,0
4114|E!|129|20|HD/H.264|114|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,903,9474,0
4135|BBCA|129|20|HD/H.264|135|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,903,9450,0
4149|FSC|129|20|HD/H.264|149|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,903,9520,0
4185|HLMRK|129|20|HD/H.264|185|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,903,9482,0
5306|FSC|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,903,9520,0
5308|BBCA|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,903,9450,0
5322|E!|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,903,9474,0
5326|HLMRK|129|20|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,903,9482,0
4109|LMN|129|23|HD/H.264|109|CONUS||WA||129W,423,9471,0
4271|FTV|129|24|HD/H.264|374|CONUS||WA||129W,424,374,0
5304|FTV|129|24|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,424,374,0
5373|INDIE|129|26|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,932,378,0
4129|BRAVO|129|27|HD/H.264|129|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9492,0
4174|DISXD|129|27|HD/H.264|174|CONUS||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4270|LOGO|129|27|HD/H.264|373|CONUS||WA||129W,427,373,0
5307|LOGO|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,373,0
5309|BRAVO|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9492,0
5341|DISXD|129|27|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,427,9449,0
4142|ESNWS|129|28|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||129W,428,9494,0
5301|ESNWS|129|28|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,428,9494,0
4103|NHLN|129|30|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,430,9540,0
4186|NTGEO|129|30|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||129W,430,9429,0
5334|NTGEO|129|30|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,430,9429,0
9541|NHLN|129|30|HD/H.264|625|CONUS||WA||129W,430,9540,0
4111|DIY|129|32|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,906,9527,0
4115|STYLE|129|32|HD/H.264|115|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,906,9428,0
4132|TCM|129|32|HD/H.264|132|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,906,9523,0
4276|FTRAW|129|32|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W,906,9522,0
5346|DIY|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,906,9527,0
5348|FTRAW|129|32|HD/H.264||||WA|| 72.7W,906,9522,0
4331|TOON|129|7s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4342|CNN|129|7s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5551|CNN|129|7s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5559|TOON|129|7s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4302|USA|129|10s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5591|USA|129|10s|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
4318|ESNWS|129|12s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,428,9494,0
5553|ESNWS|129|12s|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||129W,428,9494,0
4395|TOON|129|4s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4406|CNN|129|4s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5551|CNN|129|4s|HD/H.264|200|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9436,0
5559|TOON|129|4s|HD/H.264|176|CONUS||WA||129W,418,9463,0
4382|ESNWS|129|6s|HD/H.264||||WA||129W,428,9494,0
5553|ESNWS|129|6s|HD/H.264|142|CONUS||WA||129W,428,9494,0
4366|USA|129|14s|HD/H.264||||WA||110W,207,9431,0
5591|USA|129|14s|HD/H.264|105|CONUS||WA||110W,207,9431,0
6477|WTAE|77|2|HD/H.264|4|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||129W,4510,6477,0
6478|KDKA|77|2|HD/H.264|2|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||129W,4510,6478,0
6479|WPXI|77|2|HD/H.264|11|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||129W,4510,6479,0
6480|WPGH|77|2|HD/H.264|53|Pittsburgh, PA||EA||129W,4510,6480,0
4114|E!| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|114|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,903,9474,0
4135|BBCA| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|135|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,903,9450,0
4149|FSC| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|149|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,903,9520,0
4185|HLMRK| 72.7|3|HD/H.264|185|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,903,9482,0
5306|FSC| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,903,9520,0
5308|BBCA| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,903,9450,0
5322|E!| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,903,9474,0
5326|HLMRK| 72.7|3|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,903,9482,0
4111|DIY| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|111|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,906,9527,0
4115|STYLE| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|115|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,906,9428,0
4132|TCM| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|132|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,906,9523,0
4276|FTRAW| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|272|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,906,9522,0
5346|DIY| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,906,9527,0
5348|FTRAW| 72.7|6|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,906,9522,0
4152|CBS C| 72.7|17|HD/H.264|152|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,917,9495,0
4194|GREEN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264|194|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W,917,9457,0
4239|WGN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5327|WGN| 72.7|17|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,917,9446,0
5373|INDIE| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||||EA|| 72.7W,932,378,0
Total channel changes:149


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

More moves from Echostar 7 to Echostar 14 ...

Details in the new thread.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> More moves from Echostar 7 to Echostar 14 ...
> 
> Details in the new thread.


"No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------

